# A Journal inspired by "Goal Getter"



## klmclean (Oct 24, 2004)

*All right, my last journal was a flop and I sadly disowned it! But, after following Goal Getter's journal I was truley inspired. This journal is a tribute to her success! There is no one in this world I can blame for my poor eating habits, not my boyfriend, not my cats, not the weather, only ME! It's time to take control and let me hard work at the gym show through!*

*My goal is to FINALLY make a lifestyle change that I've been tempting to do for the last two years, you know, the old "I'm starting fresh Monday" scenario. Well a lot of Mondays have come and gone and it's time to finally live up to my goals once and for all. *

*GOALS:*
*- LOSE THE 15 POUNDS I GAINED BY DECEMBER 24TH, 2004 (8 WEEKS)*
*- STICK TO MY MORNING CARDIO 6 DAYS A WEEK*
*- NOT TO OBSESS OVER DIETING AND TAKE ONE DAY AT A TIME*
*- GET TO BED BY 11:00 EVERY NIGHT!*

*As far as diet goes I've come up with my own plan, one I know I can stick to and actually enjoy. I've sought out the advice of others on the board to help me fine tune it and I'm all set to go! I'm very excited, and I know with the support and suggestions from all of you I can meet my goal and finally be proud of myself and not disgusted *

*My training will look something like this:*
*Monday to Saturday - 45-60 min. of cardio in a.m.*
*Monday - Chest/biceps*
*Tuesday - Quads*
*Wednesday - Abs*
*Thursday - Back/triceps*
*Friday -Hamstrings/calves*
*Saturday - Abs*
*Sunday - Rest*

*I had my body fat measurments done at Herbal Magic Diet Centre and here are the results:*
*Weight - 133 lbs*
*Height - 5'4*
*Skin fold measurements in Millimetres*
*Triceps - 15mm*
*Hips - 6mm*
*Stomach - 15 mm*
*Thighs - 27 mm*
*Sum (triceps+hips+stomach+thighs) = 63*
*Body Fat% = 19.40%*
*Fat Weight (Body fat % X scale weight)= 25.80*
*Lean Body Mass (scale weight - Fat Weight)= 107.20*

*I will be posting my meals and training later on today.*
*Good night everyone *


----------



## dalila (Oct 25, 2004)

Hey there KLM!! Great news that you've decided to take control of your health and looks! We will be here to cheer ( and scold  ) as you go on. Good luck with your goals!! 

Oh, and don't be too fixated on those 15 pounds, as you lose some fat and gain muscle, you might notice that your clothes fit better but the scales are not budging, as the mucle tissue is heavier than fat ( I am sure you knew this anyways , so go by BF % and by how your clothes fit.


----------



## klmclean (Oct 25, 2004)

*Thanks Dalila, I'll look forward to you visiting my journal, I need all the support and scolding I can get *


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 25, 2004)

Hey KLM,  Ivonne sure is amazing..isn't she 

G'luck


----------



## klmclean (Oct 25, 2004)

Thanks Luke, and welcome to my new journal!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 25, 2004)

YAYYYYYYY! I'm psyched for you! (and needless to say, totally flattered).

 The next 8 weeks you're going to kick some major ass because we're not gonna let you slip! 

 Best of luck chickie! I'm here if you need anything.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 25, 2004)

Catchy journal title     Good luck KLM...I'll be tagging along for the ride


----------



## klmclean (Oct 25, 2004)

Thanks GG 
I am definately going to kick some ass, no doubt in mind!



Hi Velvet, looking forward to you tagging along! Hey, where in Ontario are you from? I don't know if you noticed under my avitar, but I'm from Ontario as well


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 25, 2004)

Good luck KLM! I know that you'll achieve your goals, we're all pulling for you!


----------



## BritChick (Oct 25, 2004)

Good luck


----------



## klmclean (Oct 25, 2004)

Thanks Monstar, glad to hear from you again. How have things been going in your journal? I'll have to make a visit 

Thanks Brit


----------



## klmclean (Oct 25, 2004)

*First Day Went Awesome!!!!!!!!!*

Okay, so today went great (thank god!!!!!!!!) Although there was one exception, my protien powder seems to be reacting negatively to me, I was extremely bloated all day and, well, you know..... Not sure if I should cut it out or try a different brand. Anways here's my meals for today:

Meal #1 - 9:00 a.m.
3/4 cup dry oatmeal
1 scoop PVL Whey Gourment Vanilla protien powder mixed in 6 oz water
2 tbsp raisins
1/4 tsp cinnamon

Meal #2 - 1:30 ( I know, went too long without eating  )
4 ounces chicken
1/2 cup brown rice cooked
1 tbsp almonds
1 tsp tobassco sauce

Meal #3 6:30 (had a nap or I would have had this meal sooner)
                       battling insomnia right now 
1 cup fatfree sugarfree vanilla yoghurt
1/4 cup raspberries
1/4 cup blueberries
(I was planning on putting a scope of protien powder in here, but after today's episode with the bloating and what not, I decided not to)

Meal #4  8:30 
4 ounces shrimp
1/2 cup brown rice cooked
1 cup spinach
1 tbsp almonds
1 tsp tobassco sauce
1/2 tsp garlic powder

WEIGHT TRAINING - 9:15

Meal #5  11:00 (Pretty late I know, but just got home from the gym)
Boneless inside round steak
1 cup mushrooms
1/2 cup onions

Water = 3 litres

Training: Chest/biceps

Goals for tomorrow:
1) eat meals closer together
2) drink more water 
3) be in bed by 11:00

Good night everyone!


----------



## Jill (Oct 25, 2004)

Hello!! Good luck with all you goals!

I used to use PVL and never had a problem with their protein


----------



## klmclean (Oct 25, 2004)

Thanks Jill, welcome to my journal! I'm not sure what to do about the protien powder, stick it out and hope my body gets used to it or cut it out? This is the only brand of protien powder that I can say I truely enjoy. I've tried so many I can't count. Maybe I'll stick it out for a bit and see what happens. Thanks again for stopping by


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Oct 25, 2004)

but you still have the sailor moon cat


----------



## klmclean (Oct 25, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> but you still have the sailor moon cat


Hi there welcome back, and, yes, I do still have the sailor moon cat  

I'm hoping to download a pic of myself this weekend when I get my new scanner, but I don't know, I am pretty fond of the cat


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Oct 26, 2004)

Hey There! 

Good to see your new journal up and running! And don't worry - We will all be watching to keep you in line! 

Good Luck with everything. I agree with not getting too caught up in the 15 pounds - that is a lot to loose in 8 weeks, especially if you want to maintain your lean mass. Just focus on body composition!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 26, 2004)

Hey your meals didn't look too shabby for the most part on your first day! The time between some of them... yeah. But you know what you have to do there, so I'll zip it. 

    One thing - besides the almonds, I don't really see any significant EFA's in there. You taking fish oil caps?

   Good luck with today's goals! What's today's workout?


----------



## Velvet (Oct 26, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Thanks GG
> I am definately going to kick some ass, no doubt in mind!
> 
> 
> ...



Good morning KLM....I"m down south of ya...Kingston, 3 hrs East of Toronto...I see you are up in the Arctic


----------



## klmclean (Oct 26, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hey your meals didn't look too shabby for the most part on your first day! The time between some of them... yeah. But you know what you have to do there, so I'll zip it.
> 
> One thing - besides the almonds, I don't really see any significant EFA's in there. You taking fish oil caps?
> 
> Good luck with today's goals! What's today's workout?


Hey GG
Yes, eating went pretty well yesterday, considering it's PMS week  
What a week I picked to start eating clean. Oh, well, better now than later! I did buy some fish oils caps and I meant to start taking them yesterday. I was going to take four a day. Today'e eating is going good so far, I'm just having a problem with the timing. I've been battling insomnia for the past 2 months and it's making my schedule crazy. I was up till four a.m. again last night and then up at six a.m. eating my oatmeal. I went back to bed until 9:00 a.m. and then I got up and went off work ( overslept so I didn't have time to sneak in a meal before work ) Anyways, got off for lunch at 1:30, so, once again, way tooooo long between meals. But, I'm planning on having my next one in about an hour, which will be 4:30. My goal was also to start morning cardio this week, pretty hard though when you're up all night and only had an  hour of sleep . I'm getting really pissed about this situation. Not sure what to do . Anways, today is legs and abs day and I'm meeting my trainer at nine tonight, and hopefully I'll get into bed at a decent time and actually fall asleep! How many fish oil caps do you take a day? Not really sure of the amount I should be taking.


----------



## klmclean (Oct 26, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Good morning KLM....I"m down south of ya...Kingston, 3 hrs East of Toronto...I see you are up in the Arctic


Hi Velvet  

Yes, it's pretty fricken cold here in the winter  I lived in Toronto about three years ago for about a year on Young and Shepphard, and I couldn't believe how nice the winters were there, it felt like fall all the time. Although I must say I don't miss the hectic lifestyle, just the shopping


----------



## klmclean (Oct 26, 2004)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hey There!
> 
> Good to see your new journal up and running! And don't worry - We will all be watching to keep you in line!
> 
> Good Luck with everything. I agree with not getting too caught up in the 15 pounds - that is a lot to loose in 8 weeks, especially if you want to maintain your lean mass. Just focus on body composition!


Hi Emma
Thanks for stopping by, and thanks for all your help re: my diet! I won't get caught up  in the 15 pounds, it's just that that's what I put on and I'd like to get rid of it. I was already muscular prior to the weight gain and I still am, I'm not overweight, I'm just not as lean as I once was. I would really like to see my abs again, I know they're in there  
Hey, what's your opinion re: fish caps?  What's the most I should take?


----------



## Velvet (Oct 26, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Hi Velvet
> 
> Yes, it's pretty fricken cold here in the winter  I lived in Toronto about three years ago for about a year on Young and Shepphard, and I couldn't believe how nice the winters were there, it felt like fall all the time. Although I must say I don't miss the hectic lifestyle, just the shopping



ha ha, Toronto is colder than Kingston too!  my other office is there so I travel on business to TO a lot..and YES, the Shopping rocks but it's waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay to busy/quick for me...crap, they need traffic lights for pedestrians to cross other pedestrians lol.  One of my girlfriends from College lived at Sheppard and Young, not a bad area...it's great when you are living so close to the subway line otherwise it's a bitch getting around that city!


----------



## klmclean (Oct 26, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> ha ha, Toronto is colder than Kingston too! my other office is there so I travel on business to TO a lot..and YES, the Shopping rocks but it's waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay to busy/quick for me...crap, they need traffic lights for pedestrians to cross other pedestrians lol. One of my girlfriends from College lived at Sheppard and Young, not a bad area...it's great when you are living so close to the subway line otherwise it's a bitch getting around that city!


I had it pretty good, I lived in the Sheppard Centre, complete with movie theatre, Winners, Shopper's drug mart, well, frick it was a whole mall. Spent way toooo much money! THe subway line was right in my building along with an awesome gym, I just had to get off the elevator walk through the mall, hop on the subway and get off in the Eaton's Centre. I worked at Old City Hall Courthouse as a Court Reporter, which is right beside the Eaton's Centre (which you probably know), so I only had to cross the street. But, my rent was like 1,200 a month for a one bedroom apartment, big difference from what I pay here, I have a two bedroom and only pay 625.00 a month. But, I guess I was paying for all the convieniences, and it was worth it. It's funny though, I hated all the people pushing and shoving and rushing about, but by the time I left I was one of them. I just go knocked on my ass too many times, so I figured if I can't beat them I'll join them. Sooooooo happy to be home


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 26, 2004)

Hey Chick     Just wanted to wish you look with your goals!! I'm sure your going to do great!!!!!!


----------



## klmclean (Oct 26, 2004)

Hey, ncgirl21 Thanks so much!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 26, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> How many fish oil caps do you take a day? Not really sure of the amount I should be taking.


 I take 5-6, depending on what other fats i've eaten throughout the day. the days i have olive oil in my salad i take 3-4 instead...


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 26, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I take 5-6, depending on what other fats i've eaten throughout the day. the days i have olive oil in my salad i take 3-4 instead...


On the bottle, whether it be fish oil or flax, says to take three pills as a maximum.  Are you not supposed to obide by that "rule"?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 26, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> On the bottle, whether it be fish oil or flax, says to take three pills as a maximum. Are you not supposed to obide by that "rule"?


 I go by how much fat i personally should be consuming and if that is my only source of fat for an entire day, I take them throughout the day with my no complex carb meals... or with my last meal before bed.


----------



## dalila (Oct 26, 2004)

Hi Klm, I take 4 caplets every day and same as GG I take them with my non carb meals. If I take moer than 4 I burp the darn thing - not a pleasant feeling!


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 26, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> On the bottle, whether it be fish oil or flax, says to take three pills as a maximum.  Are you not supposed to obide by that "rule"?


  I would reccomend asking Jodi how many are right for you. I take 3 a day, but it equals out to about 9 day with my Sesathin. Before I started Sesathin, I was taking 9 fish oil caps a day. I also eat a wide variety of fish, including salmon, tilapia, mahi-mahi, shrimp, tuna, etc. 
 I was at Costco yesterday and even got my bro to buy himself some fish oil caps.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 27, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> I had it pretty good, I lived in the Sheppard Centre, complete with movie theatre, Winners, Shopper's drug mart, well, frick it was a whole mall. Spent way toooo much money! THe subway line was right in my building along with an awesome gym, I just had to get off the elevator walk through the mall, hop on the subway and get off in the Eaton's Centre. I worked at Old City Hall Courthouse as a Court Reporter, which is right beside the Eaton's Centre (which you probably know), so I only had to cross the street. But, my rent was like 1,200 a month for a one bedroom apartment, big difference from what I pay here, I have a two bedroom and only pay 625.00 a month. But, I guess I was paying for all the convieniences, and it was worth it. It's funny though, I hated all the people pushing and shoving and rushing about, but by the time I left I was one of them. I just go knocked on my ass too many times, so I figured if I can't beat them I'll join them. Sooooooo happy to be home



$1200 a month     That's soooooooooooooooo Toronto   Was your gym Goodlife?  That's my gym, I actually run the corporate program there for all the folks at my work!  

Have a great day KLM!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 27, 2004)

Good morning!


----------



## klmclean (Oct 27, 2004)

Good morning Ivy


----------



## klmclean (Oct 27, 2004)

Today's Menu

9:30 Meal #1
3/4 cup dry oatmeal
1 scoop vanilla whey protien powder mixed in 6 oz water
2 tbsp raisins
2 fish capsules

1:00 Meal #2
4 oz lean ground chicken breast
1/2 cup brown rice (cooked)
2 cups spinach
1 tbsp almonds

4:00 Meal #3
1 scoop chocolate whey protien powder mixed in 6 ounces water


7:00 Meal #4
5 oz boneless eye of round steak
1 cup green pepper
1 cup mushrooms
1/2 cup onion
2 fish oil capsules

9:00 TRAIN - BACK/TRICEPS

10:00 Meal #5
1 scoop chocolate whey protien powder mixed in 6 ounces water

11:00 - BEDTIME (Of course this is the plan to go to be at 11:00, but I'm sure I'll be wide awake until 4:00 a.m.,   F****N insomnia!)

Anybody got any advice re: insomnia, it's making me crazy, I can barely function, I'm getting like 2 hours of sleep a night, and it's really effecting the quality of my training.


----------



## klmclean (Oct 27, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> $1200 a month  That's soooooooooooooooo Toronto  Was your gym Goodlife? That's my gym, I actually run the corporate program there for all the folks at my work!
> 
> Have a great day KLM!


 Hey Velvet

The gym in my building was called "The Workout", it was pretty nice. The one I go to now at home isn't the "best" gym in town but a friend of mine owns it and it's like a big family there, everyone gets along and you look forward to going just to see all of your friends, it's more of a motivator for those days when you really don't feel like going. Not to mention I don't have to pay for my membership and I get free training out of the deal


----------



## dalila (Oct 27, 2004)

Hi KLM, 

Meals look good! However, if you have problems falling asleep, I really wouldn't workout that late. On occasions when I finish my workout at 10pm, I can't sleep before 2am either, and I can usually fall asleep anywhere, anytime.
Can you workout any earlier?


----------



## Velvet (Oct 28, 2004)

Your gym sounds awesome!

Good morning


----------



## klmclean (Oct 28, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> Hi KLM,
> 
> Meals look good! However, if you have problems falling asleep, I really wouldn't workout that late. On occasions when I finish my workout at 10pm, I can't sleep before 2am either, and I can usually fall asleep anywhere, anytime.
> Can you workout any earlier?


Hi Dalila  

You know what, I think it is the fact that I'm working out late, because now that I think of it, when I starting training at that time, that's when the insomnia started. The only reason I was working out at that time is because that's the only time my friend could train me. He owns the gym I go to and he also runs it, so 9:00  is the quiet time. But, he's been training me for 3 months now and next week I'm off on my own so I can work out much, much earlier. I'm praying this will solve my problem


----------



## klmclean (Oct 28, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Your gym sounds awesome!
> 
> Good morning


Morning Velvet


----------



## klmclean (Oct 28, 2004)

*PMS WEEK SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*Evil one minute,*

*                *
*bursting into tears the next *


----------



## dalila (Oct 28, 2004)

I hope that will help your insomina KLM. Additionally you could try some herbal caffeine-free tea before bed, hot shower, and stuff like that.

Sorry to hear abt the PMS babe, I hope it goes away asap!


----------



## klmclean (Oct 28, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> I hope that will help your insomina KLM. Additionally you could try some herbal caffeine-free tea before bed, hot shower, and stuff like that.
> 
> Sorry to hear abt the PMS babe, I hope it goes away asap!


 
Thanks Dalila 
I hope it goes away soon too, I'm like a fricken mad woman  

I'll give the tea a try and a hot bath and cross my fingers!


----------



## klmclean (Oct 28, 2004)

I'm dying for a piece of chocolate! I would give anything for a big huge chunk of dreamy chocolate  Fricken  PMS


Meal #1
3/4 dry oatmeal
2 tbsp raisins
1/4 tsp cinnamon
1 scoop vanilla whey mixed in 6 oz water

Meal #2
4 ounces ground turkey breast
1/2 cup brown rice
1 tbsp almonds
2 cups spinach

Meal #3
1 scoop chocolate whey mixed in 6 oz water

Meal #4
5 oz boneless eye of round steak
1 cup mushrooms
1/2 cup onions
1 can asparagus drained

Meal #5
1 scoop whey  protien powder mixed in 6 oz water

Water - 3 litres

No training today - Day off

2:25 a.m.   STILL AWAKE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Oct 29, 2004)

Hey KLM! 

Diet is looking good - but why all the whey??

Hope your choc-cravings are not too bad today.  You could always try adding some sugar-free chocolate syrup to some cottage cheese or having a sugar-free hot-chocolate and see if they helped?

Have a good day.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 29, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> I'm dying for a piece of chocolate! I would give anything for a big huge chunk of dreamy chocolate  Fricken  PMS


 
Let me tell you something about these cravings: THEY F*CKING SUCK, but as you continue to eat clean, they start to go away, or at least become a minor nuisance rather than a week-long distraction.
 


> Meal #1
> 3/4 dry oatmeal
> 2 tbsp raisins
> 1/4 tsp cinnamon
> ...


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 29, 2004)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hey KLM!
> 
> Diet is looking good - but why all the whey??
> 
> ...


 hahahaha "all the whey"

 as for SF choc syrup -- good idea, but keep in mind what some of the girls have said lately! It can give you gas (sugar alcohols!).


----------



## Velvet (Oct 29, 2004)

Good morning Klm


----------



## klmclean (Oct 29, 2004)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hey KLM!
> 
> Diet is looking good - but why all the whey??
> 
> ...


Good morning Emma  

If you noticed the whey is all CHOCOLATE flavoured   I was trying to cure my chocolate cravings with the whey   Where do you get sugar-free chocolate syrup? I MUST HAVE SOME!  How does it taste in the cottage cheese?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 29, 2004)

Hey Kim!!!

Atkins makes a SF syrup and Waldens Farms makes a SF chocolate dip.


----------



## klmclean (Oct 29, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Let me tell you something about these cravings: THEY F*CKING SUCK, but as you continue to eat clean, they start to go away, or at least become a minor nuisance rather than a week-long distraction.
> [/font]


God I hope you're right. I'm DYING for some kind of chocolate goodie, but I'm not giving in!


----------



## klmclean (Oct 29, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Hey Kim!!!
> 
> Atkins makes a SF syrup and Waldens Farms makes a SF chocolate dip.


Thanks for the info ncgirl21  I'd give my right arm for some chocolate right about now! But I think I'll get the syrup you reccomended instead


----------



## klmclean (Oct 29, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Good morning Klm


 Hey Velvet, how are you today?


----------



## klmclean (Oct 29, 2004)

Hey GG  

I know meal #3 and #5 were pretty pathetic yesterday. I did take my fish caps I just forgot to jot it down   I was in such a funk yesterday, between battling my chocolate urges, crying for no apparent reason and wanting to rip off my boyfriend's head just because he was breathing my air, I guess I got lazy and just sucked back a couple of shakes. Normally I would have fruit or some oats thrown in, but I wasn't training yesterday so I guess I though I could get away with it. I know, it's no excuse. I'll do better today, PROMISE. Thanks for taking the time to go over my diet


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 29, 2004)

Hey klmclean. Wish you all the best with your goals.



			
				klmclean said:
			
		

> But, my rent was like 1,200 a month for a one bedroom apartment, big difference from what I pay here, I have a two bedroom and only pay 625.00 a month. But, I guess I was paying for all the convieniences, and it was worth it.


I hate you... i hate you.. i live in Downtown and pay about as much as you did for my 1bedroom. Damn firggin rent-robbers   



			
				klmclean said:
			
		

> It's funny though, I hated all the people pushing and shoving and rushing about, but by the time I left I was one of them. I just go knocked on my ass too many times, so I figured if I can't beat them I'll join them. Sooooooo happy to be home


hahahaha... sooo true.. it is always sooo easy to spot the newbies downtown. They look a bit lost, walk a little slower than the rest while looking around and are generally a LOT more polite and smile more than the rest of us rude big city people. Well, on behalf of all torontonians, i apologise for your toronto ordeal.


----------



## klmclean (Oct 29, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Hey klmclean. Wish you all the best with your goals.
> 
> 
> I hate you... i hate you.. i live in Downtown and pay about as much as you did for my 1bedroom. Damn firggin rent-robbers
> ...


Hey BulkMeUp  

Nice to meet you! No need to apologize for the rude Torontonians, I'm sure you weren't one of the rude ones   I seriously felt like I was on a different plant sometimes when I was there! But I did adapt after a few months and got into the swing of things. I do miss my job there, I loved it! Nice to visit, but I don't think I'd live there again. Thanks again for stopping by, keep in touch


----------



## klmclean (Oct 29, 2004)

Hey Everyone!

I just wanted you guys to know that this morning when I got up and PMS from hell, I turned my computer on and when I saw all the messages in my journal it brought the biggest smile to my face and made my day! Thanks for all the support and words of wisdom


----------



## klmclean (Oct 29, 2004)

Happy Haloween Weekend Everyone!

Today's Meals

9:30 Meal #1
3/4 cup dry oatmeal
1 scoop vanilla whey protien powder mixed in 6 oz water
2 tbsp raisins

1:30 Meal #2
4 ounces ground turkey breast
1/2 cup brown basmati rice
1 tbsp almonds
2 cups spinach
1 tsp tobassco

5:30 Meal #3
4 ounces boneless eye of round steak
1/2 cup brown basmati rice
1 cup mushrooms
1/2 cup green pepper
1/2 cup onions
1 tsp tobassco sauce

7:30 TRAIN - HAMSTRINGS/SHOULDERS/TRICEPS/ABS 

9:00 Meal #4
3/4 cup oatmeal
1 scoop vanilla whey protien powder mixed in 6 ounces water
1/2 cup blueberries

Might have a snack before bed..............................


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Oct 30, 2004)

Hey Klm!! 

Diet looks good - your food choices are good but you are not eating enough. There is not much food in this day at all (I can see about 1200 cals at the most??)!  That is near starvation! 

Your meal spacing is a little too far apart - what about squeezing another meal in before your workout? You could have used your PWO meal as a pre-WO meal and then had a shake afterwards and then a small pre-bed meal (of fats and protein).


Have a happy halloween!


----------



## jstar (Oct 30, 2004)

Hey KLM

Your diet looks super! I am sure you are going to be a new woman in 8 weeks!
GG is inspiring, isn't she?  

As for insomnia...what about melatonin? I heard that helps.


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 30, 2004)

Diet is looking great!  

Keep up the hard work, really impressive. Sorry I can't relate about PMS week, lol.


----------



## klmclean (Oct 30, 2004)

jstar said:
			
		

> Hey KLM
> 
> Your diet looks super! I am sure you are going to be a new woman in 8 weeks!
> GG is inspiring, isn't she?
> ...


Hi there  

Nice to meet you  Thanks for the kind words! Yes, GG is definately inspiring, I hope I do as well as she did. I actaully have some melatonin, it does help a bit, but not always. I took 2 Gravol the other night and that seemed to do the trick. Now that I'll be training earlier in the day that might remedy the problem (I hope  )

Don't be a stranger


----------



## klmclean (Oct 30, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Diet is looking great!
> 
> Keep up the hard work, really impressive. Sorry I can't relate about PMS week, lol.


 
Hey Monstar  

Thanks for the compliment! Don't be sorry you can't relate to PMS week, be *THANKFUL  *


----------



## klmclean (Oct 31, 2004)

Yesterdays diet - Saturday October 30, 2004

Meal #1 
3/4 cup dry oatmeal
1 scoop vanilla w hey protien powder mixed in 6 ounces water
2 tbsp raisins
1/4 tsp. cinnamon
2 fish capsules

Meal #2
4 ounces lean ground turkey
1/2 cup brown basmati rice
2 cups spinach
1 tbsp almonds


Meal #3
5 ounces boneless eye of round
1/2 cup brown basmati rice
1 can asparagus
2 fish capsules

Meal #4
1 skinless chicken breast
1/2 cup brown basmati rice
2 cups green beans
2 fish capsules

Meal #5
3/4 cup dry oatmeal
1 scoop vanilla whey protien powder
1/2 cup blueberries

Cardio - 1 hour
             Abs

Water 4 litres


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 1, 2004)

EXCELLENT!! 

 Keep it up!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 1, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Yesterdays diet - Saturday October 30, 2004...


 Looks GREAT!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 1, 2004)

Good morning Klm..have a great halloween?


----------



## klmclean (Nov 1, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Good morning Klm..have a great halloween?


Good morning Velvet. Halloween sucked. How was yours?


----------



## klmclean (Nov 1, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Looks GREAT!


 Thanks GG How was your weekend?


----------



## klmclean (Nov 1, 2004)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> EXCELLENT!!
> 
> Keep it up!


Thanks Emma


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 1, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Thanks GG How was your weekend?


 mighty uneventful. Wish i could tell you some saucy stories, but no...

 <----homebody


----------



## klmclean (Nov 1, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> mighty uneventful. Wish i could tell you some saucy stories, but no...
> 
> <----homebody


Sorryabout your weekend. Mine sucked too. Went to see that new Christmas movie with Ben Afleck, what a waste of money. NOT FUNNY AT ALL! What a piss off! My boyfreind spent $40.00 for us to go see this movie, $18.00 to get in and then he bought the "popcorn meal deal" which was another $20.00 just for a bag of popcorn and two pop, oh, yes, and the chocolate bar which haunted me throughout the whole movie! I thought going to a nice christmas movie would get me out of this crappy PMS mood, but apparently not! I think I have the world's longest PMS. This is ridiculous. I feel like I'm dealing with two personalities  . I think I'm going to do some research and find out if there's anything I can take for it so I don't have to go through this crap anymore! Someone told me that evening primrose oil is supposed to be good, so maybe I'll give that a try. Anyways, just needed to vent   Have a great day! By the way, your journal is looking awesome. You should be soooo proud of yourself. How's the barley taste?  Maybe I'll give it a try. Let me know


----------



## Velvet (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh no, that movie sucked?  Crap, Lisa and I were gonna take Michael to see it...guess we are seeing Spongebob instead *looking forward to it  *


Hope you feel better soon Emma...think happy thoughts!  ANd yeah, we have a competition now to keep us entertained and connected!!!


----------



## klmclean (Nov 1, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Oh no, that movie sucked? Crap, Lisa and I were gonna take Michael to see it...guess we are seeing Spongebob instead *looking forward to it  *
> 
> 
> Hope you feel better soon Emma...think happy thoughts! ANd yeah, we have a competition now to keep us entertained and connected!!!


Thanks Velvet. I'm really looking forward to this competition, every bit of extra insentive helps!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 1, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Thanks Velvet. I'm really looking forward to this competition, every bit of extra insentive helps!



  ya, me too


----------



## klmclean (Nov 1, 2004)

Today's Diet:


Meal #1
3/4 cup oatmeal
2 tbsp raisins
1 scoop vanilla whey protien powder mixed in 6 oz water
1/4 tsp cinnamon

Meal #2
4 ounces lean ground turkey
1/2 cup brown rice
2 cups spinach
1 tbsp almonds
1/4 tsp garlic powder
1 tsp tobassco sauce

Meal #3
Cran' Raspberry whey protien cooler powder mixed in 14 ounces water


Meal #4
5 ounces boneless eye of round steak
1 cup green peppers
1 cup mushrooms
1/2 cup onions

TRAIN - CHEST/BICEPS


Meal #5
1 cup cottage cheese
1 scoop chocolate whey protien powder


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 2, 2004)

Hey KLM!! 

Hope you are feeling better today!



			
				klmclean said:
			
		

> Meal #1
> 3/4 cup oatmeal
> 2 tbsp raisins
> 1 scoop vanilla whey protien powder mixed in 6 oz water
> 1/4 tsp cinnamon


Great!



> Meal #2
> 4 ounces lean ground turkey
> 1/2 cup brown rice
> 2 cups spinach
> ...


Excellent!!



> Meal #3
> Cran' Raspberry whey protien cooler powder mixed in 14 ounces water


?? Where are EFA's or carbies??



> Meal #4
> 5 ounces boneless eye of round steak
> 1 cup green peppers
> 1 cup mushrooms
> 1/2 cup onions


Hmmm... Carbies pre-workout???



> Meal #5
> 1 cup cottage cheese
> 1 scoop chocolate whey protien powder


 Lacking carbies here too KLM...  You know better - recovery is important!!

The CC would have been better as a snack with some EFA's after your post-workout shake and just before heading to bed.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 2, 2004)

Good morning Hon


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 2, 2004)

Hey KLM! Looking good! I was gonna say some stuff about the meals, but emma-leigh pretty much covered it all!


----------



## klmclean (Nov 2, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Good morning Hon


Good morning Velvet


----------



## klmclean (Nov 2, 2004)

Hi Emma I am feeling better today, thanks  


I know, my meals were a little lacking yesterday, I was being lazy. I'll make sure my meals are more balanced today. I keep forgeting to put down my fish caps, but I did take them yesterday. Thanks for the critque, it keeps me on track  

Have a great day!


----------



## klmclean (Nov 2, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hey KLM! Looking good! I was gonna say some stuff about the meals, but emma-leigh pretty much covered it all!


Good morning GG! Meals will be better balanced today


----------



## klmclean (Nov 2, 2004)

Tuesday, November 2nd, 2004

Meal #1 
1/2 cup dry oatmeal
1 scoop vanilla whey protien powder mixed in 6 ounces water
2 tbsp raisins
1/4 tsp cinnamon
2 fish capsules  
calories = 294 
carbs = 39.2
fat = 5.1
protien = 27.8

Meal #2
1/2 cup cooked brown basmati rice
3.5 oz boneless skinless chicken breast
0.5 oz dry roasted almonds
1 tsp tobassco sauce
calories = 311
carbs = 24.7
fat = 9.9
protien = 28.2

Meal #3 (PRE-WORKOUT)
4 oz boneless eye of round steak
1/2 cup cooked brown basmati rice
1 cup green peppers
1/2 cup onion
1 cup mushrooms
2 fish capsules  
calories = 378
carbs = 41.5
fat = 6.1
protien = 39.4

TRAIN - 7:30 BACK/TRICEPS

Meal #4 (POST-WORKOUT)
1/2 cup dry oatmeal
1/2 cup bluberries
1 scoop vanilla whey protien powder mixed in 6 oz water
calories = 274
carbs = 33
fat = 5.4
protien = 27.8

Meal #5
1/2 cup 1% cottage cheese
0.5 ounces almonds
1 tsp tobassco sauce
calories = 201
carbs = 8.5
fat = 9.7
protien = 19.10

Water - 4 litres

Total Calories for the day = 1416
calories burned through exercise = -134
Net energy = 1282
Energy budget = 1508
End result 226 calories under budget
Total Fat 36.3
Total Carbs 135.9
Total Protien 141.8
Total Fiber 16.9

 Hey Emma and GG is this better?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 2, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Hey Emma and GG is this better?



Looking good KLM! 

I would add 2 more fishies if you could (last meal?) and a little more starchy carb (best places would be meal 2 or PWO so you have a total of something closer to 150g for the day) but otherwise it looks excellent.

This will also increase your cals just slightly - but for you I would try to stick to something around 1500-1600 anyway.

Keep it up!!


----------



## klmclean (Nov 2, 2004)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Looking good KLM!
> 
> I would add 2 more fishies if you could (last meal?) and a little more starchy carb (best places would be meal 2 or PWO so you have a total of something closer to 150g for the day) but otherwise it looks excellent.
> 
> ...


Thanks Emma, I think I'm finally getting the hang of it


----------



## Jill (Nov 2, 2004)

What are your goals??? I dont think carbs are necessayr at every meal JMHO.


----------



## klmclean (Nov 2, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> What are your goals??? I dont think carbs are necessayr at every meal JMHO.


Hi Jill  

I'm trying to lose 15 pounds that I've put on over the past couple of years.


----------



## dalila (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi klm 

For me it works best to have complex carbs up to my meal 4  - which is PW meal by the way, and have just veggies and meat for the last meal, which is usually ard 8.30-9pm. I guess you'll have to experiment a bit to find what works best for you hun. Great job so far!!


----------



## klmclean (Nov 3, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> Hi klm
> 
> For me it works best to have complex carbs up to my meal 4 - which is PW meal by the way, and have just veggies and meat for the last meal, which is usually ard 8.30-9pm. I guess you'll have to experiment a bit to find what works best for you hun. Great job so far!!


 
Yes, I guess I'll have to take one day at a time and see how it goes. I know everybody is different in what works for them so I guess time will tell. Thanks for the imput


----------



## klmclean (Nov 3, 2004)

November 3rd Menu


Meal #1
1/2 cup dry oatmeal
2 tbsp dried apple rings
1/4 tsp cinnamon
1 scoop vanilla whey protien powder mixed in 6 oz water
2 fish capsules

Meal #2
1/2 cup brown basmati rice
3.5 oz chicken breast
0.5 oz almonds
4 cups spinach

Snack
1 scoop (28 grams) whey cooler cran' raspberry
mixed in 20 ounces water

Meal #3
4 ounces boneless eye of round steak
1/2 cup brown basmati rice
1/2 cup green pepper
1/2 cup mushrooms
1/2 cup onions
2 fish capsules

TRAIN - SHOULDERS/TRICEPS

Meal #4
1/2 cup dry oatmeal
1/2 cup bluberries
1 scoop vanilla whey mixed in 6 oz water
2 fish capsules


WATER = 4 LITRES


Fat = 26.7
Calories = 1285
Carbs = 123.5
Protien =144.2

Training was pretty crappy today, didn't feel well, but I went and did the best I could anyway


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 3, 2004)

Diet looks good to me.  more interesting then mine at least!


----------



## klmclean (Nov 3, 2004)

Thanks Jeanie, Welcome to my journal. Hope you'll stop by often


----------



## dalila (Nov 3, 2004)

KLm are you down with a flu as well? When I am sick I prefer not to train, it prolongs the recovery and it's still not done with 100% of your potential so what's the point... take a couple of days off, watch your diet and go back to gym all recovered and recharged! 

Another question? Why do you take so many whey shakes ( I think 3 a day?), can't you replace one or two with some solid protein, and maybe the last meals' shake with a 1/2 C cottage cheese? ( it digest slower than whey so it provides the nutrition to your body while you sleep)


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 4, 2004)

Hey KLM! 

How are you today? It is crappy when your feeling icky... Remember to give your body a rest if you feel sick - it is no good training when you are ill! All you do is make yourself worse!



> Meal #1
> 1/2 cup dry oatmeal
> 2 tbsp dried apple rings
> 1/4 tsp cinnamon
> ...


Great!



> Meal #2
> 1/2 cup brown basmati rice
> 3.5 oz chicken breast
> 0.5 oz almonds
> 4 cups spinach


Excellent!



> Snack
> 1 scoop (28 grams) whey cooler cran' raspberry
> mixed in 20 ounces water


Hmmm.. Whey by itself is not the best - it causes a big(ish) insulin surge and it is rapidly digested - so you end up more hungry after you eat it!! Try to add something else to this meal... Some carbies or some fats.



> Meal #3
> 4 ounces boneless eye of round steak
> 1/2 cup brown basmati rice
> 1/2 cup green pepper
> ...


Great!



> Meal #4
> 1/2 cup dry oatmeal
> 1/2 cup bluberries
> 1 scoop vanilla whey mixed in 6 oz water
> 2 fish capsules


Hmmm... Try not to add fats to your post-workout meal.. This is one place where you want your energy to be rapidly absorbed! 




> WATER = 4 LITRES


Excellent! 




> Fat = 26.7
> Calories = 1285
> Carbs = 123.5
> Protien =144.2



 Too low missy!! 


Feel better soon!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 4, 2004)

Morning Chickie!!


----------



## klmclean (Nov 4, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> KLm are you down with a flu as well? When I am sick I prefer not to train, it prolongs the recovery and it's still not done with 100% of your potential so what's the point... take a couple of days off, watch your diet and go back to gym all recovered and recharged!
> 
> Another question? Why do you take so many whey shakes ( I think 3 a day?), can't you replace one or two with some solid protein, and maybe the last meals' shake with a 1/2 C cottage cheese? ( it digest slower than whey so it provides the nutrition to your body while you sleep)


Hey Dalila

Not sure if I have the flu or not. I do have my monthly visitor and maybe that's why. I was also taking some stuff from the drugstore for back/neck pain becasue I had a fricken knot in my neck so bad I couldn't turn my head for two days and I think that might have made feel naucious. Regarding the whey, I use the whey shakes with my oatmeal because I don't cook my oatmeal, I just pour the whey shake over top of it and let it sit for 15 min. until it's soft. I like the flavor it adds and I use it in place of milk. As for the Cran' Raspberry whey cooler, it mixes up like a Gatorade type drink, and I just drink that to satisfy my urge to drink something flavored. So instead of diet pop I'm drinking this instead. I"m a total diet coke/diet pepsi addict and I want to cut that crap out of my diet. So, I thought the shake could take its place. I'm also not a big fan of meat, I'm on again of again on how I feel about it. Sometimes it repulses me and other times I crave it. I could throw some cottage cheese in there for sure and maybe some almonds too. I'm still kind of playing around with my diet to see what's going to work best for me


----------



## klmclean (Nov 4, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning Chickie!!


Morning! I was just over in your journal. Hope you're feeling better. Don't be so hard on yourself


----------



## klmclean (Nov 4, 2004)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hey KLM!
> 
> How are you today? It is crappy when your feeling icky... Remember to give your body a rest if you feel sick - it is no good training when you are ill! All you do is make yourself worse!
> 
> ...


Hi Emma, I'm feeling a lot better today, just really tired 

I know my diet was a bit lacking yesterday, but I just wasnt' up to eating a whole lot. I forgot I'm not supposed to have my fish oil after training   I'll move that to another meal  The reason I had just the whey shake was I wasn't really considering it a meal, more of a drink, it mixes up like a Gatorade and it's very refreshing. I'm trying to stop drinking diet coke so I thought if I drank the cran raspberry whey cooler instead it could take it's place when I want something flavored to drink. Do you think tha's okay then in that case? I could take a fish cap with it, no?


----------



## M.J.H. (Nov 4, 2004)

Hey klm, I wanted to ask you what weight do you want to be at the end of this IM competition? Sorry if you already said it somewhere.


----------



## klmclean (Nov 4, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Hey klm, I wanted to ask you what weight do you want to be at the end of this IM competition? Sorry if you already said it somewhere.


Hey MonStar

I want to be 115. I'm 5'4 and I'm bouncing between 131 and 134 right now. The reason I want to be 115 is because when I was that weight I was training really hard, doing cardio six days a week and eating healthy and LOVED the way I look. I've been back at the weights now for four months with a trainer 5 days a week, and I'm trying so hard to eat healthy, but I have binging episodes like yourself and then it throws me off track and I'm back to square one again. That's why I"m trying so hard to get my diet right, one that I know I can live with and feel satisfied with that is healthy with no processed crap, otherwise I'll just lose it and go on a binge I'm not overweight, but I'm certainly not in the shape I used to be. I hold a fair bit of muscle so I hide my weight gain pretty good, but I know it's there and it drives me crazy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Anyways, I'm glad to see you got your binge eating under control. Any tips?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 5, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> The reason I had just the whey shake was I wasn't really considering it a meal, more of a drink, it mixes up like a Gatorade and it's very refreshing. I'm trying to stop drinking diet coke so I thought if I drank the cran raspberry whey cooler instead it could take it's place when I want something flavored to drink. Do you think tha's okay then in that case? I could take a fish cap with it, no?



If you just want a drink then what about green tea or diet cordial instead? You could also add lemon and mint to ice-water??

But you did need a meal there anyway - so if you really want the whey then add something too it. Either some low GI carbs and 2 fish oils or a serving of walnuts or something substantial that will make it a 'meal'.

One fish oil would not be enough.


----------



## klmclean (Nov 5, 2004)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> If you just want a drink then what about green tea or diet cordial instead? You could also add lemon and mint to ice-water??
> 
> But you did need a meal there anyway - so if you really want the whey then add something too it. Either some low GI carbs and 2 fish oils or a serving of walnuts or something substantial that will make it a 'meal'.
> 
> One fish oil would not be enough.


Hey Emma

What's cordial?  Where do you get it?  What's in it?  

I found a receipe today posted by Velvet for her chocolate protien pancake and I'm going to give that a try this weekend, if I like it I'll put it in there in place of my shake, it's, 2 ew's, 1/2 cup cottage cheese, 1/2 cup oats, 1 tbsp cocoa and some splenda.  Much better I think. I'll let you know how it is  

It's sooo hard trying to find the right balance, but I'll get it together yet


----------



## Velvet (Nov 5, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Hey Emma
> 
> What's cordial?  Where do you get it?  What's in it?
> 
> ...



ha ha, isn't cordial sumthin they drink in the deep south..all the southern bells sip on it all summer long...saw that in a movie

KLM, don't forget the baking soda and powder hon so that it's nice and fluffy like cake!!!!!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 5, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Hey Emma
> 
> What's cordial?  Where do you get it?  What's in it?


Hmmm.. I have no idea what 'cordial' would be in American   

It is a liquid you add to water that flavours it. It is pure sugar (mmm... have to love that sugary-goodness) and comes in flavours like 'Raspberry', 'Lemon Crush', 'Orange'.

The sugar free stuff is basically calorie free (especially if you make it up to be weaker than they recommend - which I always do if I have it because they always suggest a ratio that is far too sweet  ) and will flavour water to give you something sweet do drink.

My favourite flavour is Apple Raspberry! 



> I found a receipe today posted by Velvet for her chocolate protien pancake and I'm going to give that a try this weekend, if I like it I'll put it in there in place of my shake, it's, 2 ew's, 1/2 cup cottage cheese, 1/2 cup oats, 1 tbsp cocoa and some splenda.  Much better I think. I'll let you know how it is


Excellent! MUCH better! 



> It's sooo hard trying to find the right balance, but I'll get it together yet


You are getting it - Keep it up!


----------



## klmclean (Nov 5, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> ha ha, isn't cordial sumthin they drink in the deep south..all the southern bells sip on it all summer long...saw that in a movie
> 
> KLM, don't forget the baking soda and powder hon so that it's nice and fluffy like cake!!!!!


Thanks Velvet

Hey, how do I cook it?  Do I put it in a frying pan or the oven


----------



## klmclean (Nov 5, 2004)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hmmm.. I have no idea what 'cordial' would be in American
> 
> It is a liquid you add to water that flavours it. It is pure sugar (mmm... have to love that sugary-goodness) and comes in flavours like 'Raspberry', 'Lemon Crush', 'Orange'.
> 
> ...


Thanks Emma, I'll look for it, not sure if we have it here in Canada though, but it sounds good   Thanks for the encouragement and the help tweaking my diet or my never ending effort to make the "perfect diet" for myself


----------



## M.J.H. (Nov 5, 2004)

Good luck getting to 115 lbs. klm, I am sure that you'll have no problem at all. Hang in there with your diet and keep up the hard work in the gym, and it will all pay off.


----------



## klmclean (Nov 6, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Good luck getting to 115 lbs. klm, I am sure that you'll have no problem at all. Hang in there with your diet and keep up the hard work in the gym, and it will all pay off.


 
 Thanks MonStar. I appreciate the support


----------



## klmclean (Nov 6, 2004)

Should I start an IM Competition Journal or just keep this one going?


----------



## dalila (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi KLM, why don't you keep this one going, it's new anyways, and it's easier to follow. How did the pancakes turn out?


----------



## klmclean (Nov 7, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> Hi KLM, why don't you keep this one going, it's new anyways, and it's easier to follow. How did the pancakes turn out?


 Hi Dalila

Yes, I think I will keep this on going. It would be a lot easier. Pancakes were YUMMMMMY! You must give them a try  How was your weekend? I haven't had a chance to pop over to your journal yet today. I've had a crazy week! Just got over my PMS and now my F***N neck has a kink in it and I had to get Tylenol 3's because I can't turn my head to the side  So, needless to say, no working out for me this weekend! Hope it's better tomorrow


----------



## klmclean (Nov 7, 2004)

NOVEMBER 7, 2004

MEAL #1
3/4 CUP DRY OATMEAL
1 TBSP RAISINS
1/4 TSP CINNAMON
1 SCOOP VANILLA WHEY PROTIEN POWDER MIXED IN 6 OZ WATER
1 FISH CAP.

MEAL #2
1/2 CUP BROWN BASMATI RICE
4 OUNCES SKINLESS CHICKEN BREAST
1 TBSP ALMONDS
1 FISH CAP.

MEAL #3
3/4 DRY OATMEAL
1/2 CUP BLUEBERRIES
1 SCOOP VANILLA WHEY PROTIEN POWDER MIXED IN 6 OZ WATER
1 FISH CAP

MEAL #4 - CHEAT MEAL
2 SLICES PIZZA (PEPPERONI & MUSHROOM)
20 OUNCES DIET COKE

WATER - 2 LITRES

NO WORKOUT TODAY - BAD KINK IN MY NECK AND TAKING TYLENOL 3'S  CERTAINLY IN NO SHAPE TO WORK OUT, CAN'T EVEN TURN MY F'''N HEAD


----------



## Velvet (Nov 8, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Thanks Velvet
> 
> Hey, how do I cook it?  Do I put it in a frying pan or the oven



Yep, heat up your pan, spray it then pour in the batter..wait till it's not runny on top, flip it and let it cook for like only 30 seconds then put on plate..so that it doesn't get dry!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 8, 2004)

Good morning   How's your neck today...I pull mine a lot...rolling over in bed, reaching for a glass etc...doesn't take much...i hope yours feels better and yer raring to hit the gym


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 8, 2004)

HEY! Sorry i haven't popped in here in a few days... been feeling a little down/had stuff going on. I'm good now. BEtter. 

 Your diet's looking good! 

 How's the neck?


----------



## klmclean (Nov 8, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Good morning  How's your neck today...I pull mine a lot...rolling over in bed, reaching for a glass etc...doesn't take much...i hope yours feels better and yer raring to hit the gym


Good morning Velvet  

My neck is stil F*****D! I'm going crazy. I don't know if I'll be able to work out again today  And the Tylenol 3's are making me tired, but they take the edge of the pain. Maybe as the day progresses it will ease up  Anyways, have a great day!


----------



## klmclean (Nov 8, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> HEY! Sorry i haven't popped in here in a few days... been feeling a little down/had stuff going on. I'm good now. BEtter.
> 
> Your diet's looking good!
> 
> How's the neck?


Glad to hear everything is okay with you now   My neck feels like someone has stuck a knife in it and every time I go to move my head to side it's like I'm getting stabbed  It was good for a couple of days and now I'm right back to square one again! I think I slept on it funny, buy OMG it fricken hurts  Do'nt know if I'll make it to the gym today, I hope so, but it's not looking good


----------



## Velvet (Nov 8, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Good morning Velvet
> 
> My neck is stil F*****D! I'm going crazy. I don't know if I'll be able to work out again today  And the Tylenol 3's are making me tired, but they take the edge of the pain. Maybe as the day progresses it will ease up  Anyways, have a great day!



I slipped in my garage a few years ago and since then I pull it fairly easily..it's the muscle that runs from the base of my neck..close to the right of my spine and about half way down my back.  I find that one of those heat thingy's that have rice in them...put in the micro for 2 mins really really loosens it up.  Then before bed i add some A5-35 to it..so I can smell like granny all night (can we say eau de ben gay?)...get a cutie at the gym to massage it too


----------



## Velvet (Nov 8, 2004)

oh and try this stretch

tilt your head to the opposite side of where it hurts...GENTLY put your hand on your head to stretch it more...then turn your head down so that you are looking at your arm/shoulder (of the side that doesn't hurt)..and repeat often...


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 8, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> I slipped in my garage a few years ago and since then I pull it fairly easily..it's the muscle that runs from the base of my neck..close to the right of my spine and about half way down my back. I find that one of those heat thingy's that have rice in them...put in the micro for 2 mins really really loosens it up. Then before bed i add some A5-35 to it..so I can smell like granny all night (can we say eau de ben gay?)...get a cutie at the gym to massage it too


 The only time i've had neck problems was doing an upward dog or cobra or something like that in a yoga class. I looked to the side, and was kinda stuck there, looking left, for days.  Sucked. It lasted like 5 or 6 days... then woke up one day just fine. Never happened again.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 8, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> The only time i've had neck problems was doing an upward dog or cobra or something like that in a yoga class. I looked to the side, and was kinda stuck there, looking left, for days.  Sucked. It lasted like 5 or 6 days... then woke up one day just fine. Never happened again.




It just stuck there?    Not to minimize your pain..but that sounds so funny


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 8, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> It just stuck there?    Not to minimize your pain..but that sounds so funny


 Yeah it kinda sucked hahahaha! i had to turn my whole body whenever i wanted to look at something ot my other side. I didn't want to take a day off to go to the doctor, so i gave it "a few days" to see if maybe it would just get fixed... i would be able to turn it but it was really tight and hurt like crazy, like something was knotted up on my upper back, pulling at my neck. it was crazy! hahaa!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 8, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Yeah it kinda sucked hahahaha! i had to turn my whole body whenever i wanted to look at something ot my other side. I didn't want to take a day off to go to the doctor, so i gave it "a few days" to see if maybe it would just get fixed... i would be able to turn it but it was really tight and hurt like crazy, like something was knotted up on my upper back, pulling at my neck. it was crazy! hahaa!


  Are you serious??? you were walking sideways for a while??


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 8, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Good morning Velvet
> 
> My neck is stil F*****D! I'm going crazy. I don't know if I'll be able to work out again today  And the Tylenol 3's are making me tired, but they take the edge of the pain. Maybe as the day progresses it will ease up  Anyways, have a great day!


Hope you are feeling better, klmclean.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 8, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Are you serious??? you were walking sideways for a while??


 Yup! Like if I had this invisible body cast from my nape to under my ribs. Couldn't move lest i wanted to feel sharp, shooting pain in my neck and upper back! haha!


----------



## klmclean (Nov 8, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Hope you are feeling better, klmclean.


Thanks BulkMeUp  

I took Velvet's advice and my neck is soooo much better. Not sure if I should work out today or not though, I don't want to hinder the progress I've made today with my neck, I'm afraid I might make it worse again if I go to the gym


----------



## klmclean (Nov 8, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> The only time i've had neck problems was doing an upward dog or cobra or something like that in a yoga class. I looked to the side, and was kinda stuck there, looking left, for days.  Sucked. It lasted like 5 or 6 days... then woke up one day just fine. Never happened again.


 Sorry, I'm laughing, but that's exactly how my neck is right now, stuck to the friggin left   I look like a bloody idiot! However, I do have more movement now since I took a nap this afternoon with my "Magic Bag". I heated it up and went to sleep with some T3's and it was a lot better when I woke up. I hope it stays like this. It got better a few days ago and I thought I was fine and then I fell asleep on the couch Friday for a couple of hours and my neck was stuck to side again   I couldn't even brush my own hair today! How irritating


----------



## klmclean (Nov 8, 2004)

November 8, 2004

Meal #1
3/4 cup dry oatmeal
1/8 cup dried apple rings
1 scoop vanilla whey protien powder mixed in 6 ounces water

Meal #2
5 ounces skinless chicken breast
1/2 cup cooked brown basmati rice
0.5 oz almonds
2 tsp tobassco sauce
2 fish capsules

Meal #3
1/2 cup cottage cheese
1 scoop chocolate whey protien powder
              
WON'T BE EATING THIS TOGETHER AGAIN!!!!!!!  YUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

TRAIN - CHEST-BICEPS

Meal #4
4 ounces boneless eye of round steak
1/2 cup mushrooms
1/2 cup onions
1/2 cup green pepper
1/2 cup cooked brown basmati rice
12 ounces diet coke
2 fish capsules


Water - 3 litres

Cals = 1298
Protien = 152.9
Carbs =  102.0
Fat = 30.5


----------



## dalila (Nov 8, 2004)

hej klm  You know, I am still trying to figure out what does your handle stand for?  

I hate cottage cheese with protein powder, someone once said it tasted almost like cheesecake so I tried them together.... it DOES NOT!!! 
Have a nice day tomorrow girl!


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 8, 2004)

Hi!


----------



## klmclean (Nov 8, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> hej klm  You know, I am still trying to figure out what does your handle stand for?
> 
> I hate cottage cheese with protein powder, someone once said it tasted almost like cheesecake so I tried them together.... it DOES NOT!!!
> Have a nice day tomorrow girl!


Hey Dalila
Klm stands for Kerri Lynne McLean, I don't go by Kerri Lynne, just Kerri  
Yes, I was told it would taste like cheesecake too, but, uh, NO, IT DOES NOT!!!
Thanks for stopping by. Talk to you soon


----------



## Velvet (Nov 9, 2004)

Hi Kerri 
I'm with you on the pseudo cheesecake...it's barfy!


----------



## klmclean (Nov 9, 2004)

November 9, 2004

Meal #1
3/4 cup dry oatmeal
1/4 tsp cinnamon
2 tbsp raisins
1 scoop vanilla whey protien powder mixed in 6 oz water
1 FISH CAPSULE
1 FOLIC ACID TABLET


Meal #2
4 oz boneless eye of round
1/2 cup brown basmati rice.
0.5 oz almonds
1 can diet pepsi
1 FISH CAPSULE
1 FOLIC ACID TABLET

Meal #3
3/4 cup dry oatmeal
1/4 tsp cinnamon
1 scoop vanilla whey protien powder mixed in water
1 FISH CAPSULE
1 FOLIC ACID TABLET

*TRAIN - BACK/TRICEPS*

Meal #4
4 oz lean ground chicken
1/4 cup onion
1/2 cup brown basmati rice
1/2 cup salt-free tomato sauce
1 green pepper
1 can diet pepsi
1 FOLIC ACID TABLET

WATER - 3 LITRES

Cals = 1345
Fat = 36.9
Protien = 112.6
Carbs = 138.4

  Yipeee!!!!!!!! I can move my neck


----------



## Velvet (Nov 10, 2004)

Nice diet Kerri (kerry?  Keri?)  sorry, now there's two of you (Britty) 

Burping up fishies yet?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

Looking good Kerri.


----------



## klmclean (Nov 10, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Nice diet Kerri (kerry? Keri?) sorry, now there's two of you (Britty)
> 
> Burping up fishies yet?


You got it right the first time, it's Kerri  

No, I'm not burping up fishies (THANK GOD) I bought Swiss (brand) Omega-3 extra strength. They're enteric coated (whatever that means ) But it says right on the front "Triple fish oil blend Maximum Absorption and No unpleasant after taste" And it's true, I've yet to have burped up any fish taste. I've never taken them before until now, so I've never experienced the fish burps before. They must be NASTY  Although, I do find I'm rather gassy   Could it be from the fish caps?

1 capsule contains
*Triple Fish oil blend (sardine, mackerel, anchovy)........1000mg
Total Omega 3 fatty acids........................................600 mg
EPA.....................................................................300 mg
DHA.....................................................................200 mg
Other omega 3 fatty acids.......................................100 mg

Any idea how many fat grams and calories these things have?  Am I supposed to include in my daily allowance of fat grams? The bottle says take one with every meal so tha's pretty much what I've been doing, so, about five per day. Not sure if that's okay?


----------



## klmclean (Nov 10, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Looking good Kerri.


Thanks BritChick   Glad you stopped by!


----------



## klmclean (Nov 10, 2004)

NOVEMBER 10, 2004

1 CAN DIET PEPSI (NEEDED A "PICK ME UP" THIS MORNING  
*MEAL #1  *
3/4 CUP DRY OATMEAL
1 SCOOP VANILLA WHEY MIXED IN 6 OZ WATER
2 TBSP RAISINS
1/4 TSP CINNAMON
*1 FISH CAPSULE*
*1 FOLIC ACID TABLET*

*MEAL #2*
1/2 CUP BROWN BASMATI RICE
4 OZ SHRIMP
1/2 CUP MUSHROOMS
1/2 CUP ONIONS
2 CUPS SPINACH
0.5 OZ ALMONDS
1 TSP GARLIC POWDER
1 TSP RED PEPPER FLAKES
1 CAN DIET PEPSI
*1 FISH CAPSULE*
*1 FOLIC ACID TABLET*

*MEAL #3*
1/2 CUP FAT FREE SUGAR FREE VANILLA YOGHURT
1/2 CUP RASPBERRIES
1 SCOOP VANILLA WHEY PROTIEN POWDER
*1 FISH CAPSULE*
*1 FOLIC ACID TABLET*

*TRAIN - BACK/ABS*

*MEAL #4*
1 WHOLE EGG, 3 EGG WHITES
2 SLICES FAT-FREE CHEESE
3 SLICES TURKEY BACON

*WATER = *2 LITRES 

CALS = 1245
PROTIEN = 123.6
FAT = 34.7
CARBS = 115.1

*It's 2:46 a.m right now and I'm still up working on transcripts for a court case.   Got a **deadline to meet. God, sometimes it sucks being a Court Reporter, crazy hours, lack of sleep, but the **money sure is nice  Good night all (or I should say good morning )*


----------



## klmclean (Nov 11, 2004)

All right, I'm officially going to bed it's 7:18 a.m.

Good night/good morning to you all


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 11, 2004)

G'mornin'  

I don't know how you girls can do 1200 calories.  I don't think I could stay awake.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 11, 2004)

Hey Babe    Your meal 2 yesterday looks yummy!!! I love shrimp, I had some Saturday, it's sooooo good.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 11, 2004)

Hi. Hope you had a good nights...er...days rest.


----------



## klmclean (Nov 11, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> G'mornin'
> 
> I don't know how you girls can do 1200 calories. I don't think I could stay awake.


Good morning Luke  

Actually, my goal is to consume 1500 cals a day, but I just can't seem to get there  Thanks for stopping by


----------



## klmclean (Nov 11, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Hi. Hope you had a good nights...er...days rest.


Hey, BulkMeUp, thanks for stopping by  
Got up at noon and I'm back at my transcripts  I can't wait until I'm finished


----------



## klmclean (Nov 11, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Hey Babe  Your meal 2 yesterday looks yummy!!! I love shrimp, I had some Saturday, it's sooooo good.


Hey ncgirl21  

Yes, it was pretty yummy, but not as yummy as meal #1, you should try it out


----------



## klmclean (Nov 11, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> You got it right the first time, it's Kerri
> 
> No, I'm not burping up fishies (THANK GOD) I bought Swiss (brand) Omega-3 extra strength. They're enteric coated (whatever that means ) But it says right on the front "Triple fish oil blend Maximum Absorption and No unpleasant after taste" And it's true, I've yet to have burped up any fish taste. I've never taken them before until now, so I've never experienced the fish burps before. They must be NASTY Although, I do find I'm rather gassy  Could it be from the fish caps?
> 
> ...


 
*Anyone?????????*


----------



## klmclean (Nov 11, 2004)

*NOVEMBER 11, 2004 - NOT THE BEST DIET TODAY, BUT NOT THE WORST EITHER  *

MEAL #1 
*2 SLICES FLAX LOAF SPROUTED GRAIN *
*2 TSP BECEL MARGARINE*
*1 CAN DIET PEPSI*

MEAL #2
*3/4 CUP DRY OATMEAL*
*2 TBSP RAISINS*
*1 SCOOP VANILLA WHEY PROTIEN POWDER MIXED IN 6 OZ WATER*
1 FISH CAPSULE
1 FOLIC ACID TABLET

MEAL #3
*1 ORANGE PEPPER*
*4 OZ. LEAN GROUND CHICKEN *
*1/2 CUP BROWN BASMATI RICE*
*1/2 CUP ONIONS*
*1/2 CUP SALSA*
*1 TSP GARLIC POWDER*
*1 CAN DIET PEPSI*
1 FISH OIL CAPSULE
1 FOLIC ACID TABLET

*TRAIN -SHOULDERS/ABS*

MEAL #4
*6 OZ STRAWBERRY FAT-FREE SUGAR-FREE YOGHURT*
*1 SCOOP VANILLA PROTIEN POWDER*


MEAL #5 
 *CHEAT MEAL  *
*3 BREADED CHICKEN FILET STRIPS (ALL WHITE MEAT) *
****SURPRISINGLY THERE'S ONLY 4 GRAMS OF FAT FOR 3 OF THESE LOVELY LITTLE STRIPS  *
*2 TBSP RENEES EXTREME CHEESE DRESSING/DIP*
*(SUGARFREE DIP MADE WITH OLIVE OIL, NO PRESERVATIVES)*
*1 CAN DIET PEPSI*
1 FISH CAPSULE
1 FOLIC ACID TABLET


*WATER = 2 LITRES*


*IT'S 2:42 A.M, MUST GET TO BED  *
*YES, UP LATE AGAIN DOING TRANSCRIPTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 12, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> *Anyone?????????*



They are worth 1g of fat each (9 cals). And you should count them.

I usually recommend 6 a day - 2 tablets in three of your meals (not around workouts).

Looking good KLM!  Keep working on getting those cals higher!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 12, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> All right, I'm officially going to bed it's 7:18 a.m.
> 
> Good night/good morning to you all


 HOLY CRAP!!!!! HAHAHAHA!  I feel for ya....


----------



## Velvet (Nov 12, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> You got it right the first time, it's Kerri
> 
> No, I'm not burping up fishies (THANK GOD) I bought Swiss (brand) Omega-3 extra strength. They're enteric coated (whatever that means ) But it says right on the front "Triple fish oil blend Maximum Absorption and No unpleasant after taste" And it's true, I've yet to have burped up any fish taste. I've never taken them before until now, so I've never experienced the fish burps before. They must be NASTY  Although, I do find I'm rather gassy   Could it be from the fish caps?
> 
> ...



Standard capsules are 1 g fat per...so each would have 9 cals, 0 protein, 0 carbs and 1g fat  (1000mg cap..which it looks like yours are!)

I've never had the fish burps either, but Lisa has...it;s yucky..I run away from her when she gets them


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 12, 2004)

hmm, i must be the only person that doesn't have a problem w/ fish caps 

G'mornin' KLM


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 12, 2004)

Morning Chick!!


----------



## klmclean (Nov 12, 2004)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> They are worth 1g of fat each (9 cals). And you should count them.
> 
> I usually recommend 6 a day - 2 tablets in three of your meals (not around workouts).
> 
> Looking good KLM!  Keep working on getting those cals higher!


 
Thanks Emma, and WELCOME BACK


----------



## klmclean (Nov 12, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Standard capsules are 1 g fat per...so each would have 9 cals, 0 protein, 0 carbs and 1g fat (1000mg cap..which it looks like yours are!)
> 
> I've never had the fish burps either, but Lisa has...it;s yucky..I run away from her when she gets them


 
Thanks Velvet


----------



## klmclean (Nov 12, 2004)

* Good morning GG, Luke and ncgirl21  *


----------



## klmclean (Nov 15, 2004)

The weekend was a diet disaster  
Went out, got drunk, ate way too much, and now I feel like a big bloated pig! A week  of clean eating all blown to hell  
GHEESH!!!!!!!!!! Back to square one


----------



## Velvet (Nov 15, 2004)

shhhhhhhhhhhhhhh You aren't going to undo a whole week with a weekend...maybe a two steps forward, one step back would be more appropriate.  Today is a new day, so just make it a good one!  So tell us what you ate..so we can live vicariously thru you!


----------



## klmclean (Nov 15, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> shhhhhhhhhhhhhhh You aren't going to undo a whole week with a weekend...maybe a two steps forward, one step back would be more appropriate. Today is a new day, so just make it a good one! So tell us what you ate..so we can live vicariously thru you!


 
Let's just say what didn't I eat  
Chips, assorted salty snacks, vodka and 7's  I had  consumed with the girls at my place beforehand, and then off to the bar to have even more drinks  , Greek food(dolmatas) when I got home from the bar, McDonald's cheeseburger (hangover cure) and half a strawberry McFlurry, and, oh, yes, let's not forget the Mexi fries deluxe, you know, tater tots covered in cheese sauce, ground beef and ranchero for dinner. I don't think I left anything out because there's nothing left that I didn't eat! AHHHHHHHHHH!! How bloated am I today  Ghees! No more drinking for me until Christmas, that's what lead to the eating disaster. Had I not drank I never would have strayed from my clean eating  Oh, well, wha'ts done is done. Thanks for the kind words


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 15, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Let's just say what didn't I eat
> Chips, assorted salty snacks, vodka and 7's I had consumed with the girls at my place beforehand, and then off to the bar to have even more drinks  , Greek food(dolmatas) when I got home from the bar, McDonald's cheeseburger (hangover cure) and half a strawberry McFlurry, and, oh, yes, let's not forget the Mexi fries deluxe, you know, tater tots covered in cheese sauce, ground beef and ranchero for dinner. I don't think I left anything out because there's nothing left that I didn't eat! AHHHHHHHHHH!! How bloated am I today  Ghees! No more drinking for me until Christmas, that's what lead to the eating disaster. Had I not drank I never would have strayed from my clean eating  Oh, well, wha'ts done is done. Thanks for the kind words


 
 OMFG. Poor you! I am getting the shits just READING about this! hahahaha!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 15, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Let's just say what didn't I eat
> Chips, assorted salty snacks, vodka and 7's  I had  consumed with the girls at my place beforehand, and then off to the bar to have even more drinks  , Greek food(dolmatas) when I got home from the bar, McDonald's cheeseburger (hangover cure) and half a strawberry McFlurry, and, oh, yes, let's not forget the Mexi fries deluxe, you know, tater tots covered in cheese sauce, ground beef and ranchero for dinner. I don't think I left anything out because there's nothing left that I didn't eat! AHHHHHHHHHH!! How bloated am I today  Ghees! No more drinking for me until Christmas, that's what lead to the eating disaster. Had I not drank I never would have strayed from my clean eating  Oh, well, wha'ts done is done. Thanks for the kind words



Whoa, you rock!   I can so relate to this!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 15, 2004)

That's really not that bad, especially considering you were drunk.  When I'm drunk I seem to think that I can eat any and everything and it won't effect my waist line at all!!    It's mostly water, it'll be gone by Wednesday!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 15, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> That's really not that bad, especially considering you were drunk. When I'm drunk I seem to think that I can eat any and everything and it won't effect my waist line at all!!   It's mostly water, it'll be gone by Wednesday!!


 Yes but the tummy ache!! Don't you get a tummy ache?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 15, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Yes but the tummy ache!! Don't you get a tummy ache?




At the time, No.  About three hours later when I'm    my guts out- of course!! The next day my head hurst though so bad that I'd kill for a tummy ache instead.


----------



## klmclean (Nov 15, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> OMFG. Poor you! I am getting the shits just READING about this! hahahaha!


----------



## klmclean (Nov 15, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Whoa, you rock!  I can so relate to this!!


 
 Yes, when I do it, I do it good   I'm glad someone else can relate


----------



## klmclean (Nov 15, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> That's really not that bad, especially considering you were drunk. When I'm drunk I seem to think that I can eat any and everything and it won't effect my waist line at all!!  It's mostly water, it'll be gone by Wednesday!!


Thanks ncgirl21  
God, I hope you're right about the water. I feel about ten pounds heavier  I retain water soooooooooooo like crazy. I'm actually checking into it with my doctor next month. If I even look at a grain of salt I blow up. COuld be a sign of something wrong I'm told so I want to make sure nothing is going on internally.


----------



## kim (Nov 15, 2004)

At least you enjoy and it was fun.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 16, 2004)

Good morning Kerri   

How ya feeling today?


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 16, 2004)

Hey kerri! All patched up yet? Or still feelin' the love from the other night's craziness?


----------



## klmclean (Nov 16, 2004)

kim said:
			
		

> At least you enjoy and it was fun.


----------



## klmclean (Nov 16, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Good morning Kerri
> 
> How ya feeling today?


 
Hey Velvet
I'm feeling much better today, at least from the hangover, but I'm still battling insomnia!!!!!!!!!! If it's not one thing it's another GHEESH! I've been trying to get up to do morning cardio for the past 3 months, but I seem to be up later and later and later. First it was 2:00 a.m, then it was 4:00 a.m., and now it's F****N 7:00 a.m. AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! I'm ready to snap! I'm getting like 1-2 hours of sleep. I bought some Nytol today and I'm going to give that a try tonight. Keep your fingers crossed for me. I feel so drained, it's ridiculous


----------



## klmclean (Nov 16, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hey kerri! All patched up yet? Or still feelin' the love from the other night's craziness?


 Yes, all patched up from my crazy night out. If I could just get some sleep!
 I seem to have developed insomnia over the last 3 months. I'm amazed I'm able to do my weight training everyday, but I'm still not able to do my cardio, not when I'm running on 2 hours of sleep. It seems to be gettnig worse, not better. 
Very frustrating, I feel like I'm walking around in a daze all the time


----------



## klmclean (Nov 18, 2004)

Good morning everyone


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 18, 2004)

Hey chickie -- you've been MIA on your own journal for two days! hahaha! Glad you got some sleep though (read about it on luke's i think).


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 18, 2004)

Morning Sweetie!!


----------



## klmclean (Nov 18, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hey chickie -- you've been MIA on your own journal for two days! hahaha! Glad you got some sleep though (read about it on luke's i think).


Hey Ivy  

I know, shame on me. I've just been so tired I feel like I'm in a trance but I've had two nights of sleep now (thank God for unisom) so I'll be posting my meals and workouts later today. I don't even know how I've been managing to get to the gym, but I've been dragging my ass there tired or not


----------



## klmclean (Nov 18, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning Sweetie!!


Hi, thanks for stopping by  I'll be stopping by to visit your journal later (now that I'm semi-awake)


----------



## klmclean (Nov 18, 2004)

*Hello........been away from my journal for a couple of days ...but I'm back!*

Meal #1
3/4 CUP DRY OATMEAL
2 TBSP RAISINS
1/4 TSP CINNAMON
1 SCOOP VANILLA WHEY PROTIEN POWDER MIXED IN 6 OZ WATER
2 FISH CAPSULES
1 FOLIC ACID TABLET

Meal #2
1/2 CUP BROWN BASMATI RICE
4 OUNCES SKINLESS CHICKEN BREAST
2 CUPS SPINACH
1 TBSP ALMONDS
1 TSP TOBASSCO SAUCE
1/4 TSP GARLIC POWDER
2 FISH CAPSULES
1 FOLIC ACID TABLET


Meal #3
5 OUNCES BONELESS EYE OF ROUND STEAK
1/2 CUP BROWN BASMATI RICE
1/2 CUP ONIONS
1/2 CUP MUSHROOMS
1/4 TSP GARLIC POWDER
1 CAN ASPARGUS TIPS
2 FISH CAPSULES
1 FOLIC ACID TABLET

TRAIN - BACK/CALVES/ABS

Meal #4
3/4 DRY OATMEAL
1 BANANA
1 SCOOP STRAWBERRY BANANA WHEY PROTIEN POWDER MIXED IN 6 OZ WATER
1 FOLIC ACID TABLET


WATER:  4 LITRES


BEDTIME  11:00 ( I hope)


----------



## Velvet (Nov 19, 2004)

Good morning Dawwwwwwwwwwling, It's FRIDAY


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 19, 2004)

Friday indeed! Hi Kerri! god morning!


----------



## klmclean (Nov 19, 2004)

Good morning Velvet  

Good morning Ivy  

I'm sooooooooooooooo glad it's Friday   What a long week!


----------



## klmclean (Nov 19, 2004)

HELP! FOR THE LOVE OF GOD

I'm craving a McDonald's strawberry shortcake McFlurry!
 WTF, it's not even PMS week! Ahhhh!


----------



## klmclean (Nov 19, 2004)

Friday is here Yippeeee!

MEAL #1
3/4 CUP DRY OATMEAL
2 TBSP RAISINS
1 SCOOP VANILLA WHEY PROTIEN POWDER MIXED IN 6 OZ WATER
2 FISH CAPSULES
1 FOLIC ACID TABLET

MEAL #2
1/2 CUP BROWN BASMATI RICE
4 OUNCES CHICKEN BREAST
2 CUPS SPINACH
0.5 OUNCES ALMONDS
1 TSP TOBASSCO SAUCE
2 FISH CAPSULES
1 FOLIC ACIDE TABLET


MEAL #3
4 OUNCES BONELESS EYE OF ROUND
1/2 CUP BROWN BASMATI RICE
1 CAN ASPARAGUS
1 TSP TOBASSCO SAUCE
2 FISH CAPSULES
1 FOLIC ACID TABLET

TRAIN - QUADS

MEAL #4
3/4 CUP DRY OATMEAL
1 SMALL BANANA
1 SCOOP STRAWBERRY BANANA WHEY PROTIEN MIXED IN 6 OZ WATER

MEAL #5
1/2 CUP 1% COTTAGE CHEESE
0.5 OZ ALMONDS




WATER: 4 LITRES

CALS= 1508
PROTIEN= 155.1
CARBS= 143.4
FAT= 38.3


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 19, 2004)

Hey KLM!! 



			
				klmclean said:
			
		

> CALS= 1508
> PROTIEN= 155.1
> CARBS= 143.4
> FAT= 38.3



 Spot on - Your diet looked excellent today! Woo hoo! Congratulations for also not giving into the craving! 

Hope you had a good friday and enjoy your weekend!


----------



## klmclean (Nov 19, 2004)

*Thanks Emma *:bounce: I always appreciate your encouragement!


----------



## klmclean (Nov 21, 2004)

MEAL #1
*3/4 CUP DRY OATMEAL*
*1 TBSP RAISINS*
*1 SCOOP VANILLA WHEY PROTIEN POWDER MIXED IN 6 OZ WATER*
*1/4 TSP CINNAMON*
*2 FISH CAPSULES*
*1 FOLIC ACID*

MEAL #2
*1/2 CUP BROWN BASMATI RICE*
*4 OUNCES CHICKEN BREAST*
*1 CAN ASPARAGUS*
*1 TSP TOBASSCO SAUCE*
*2 FISH CAPSULES*
*1 FOLIC ACID*

MEAL #3
*4 OUNCES EYE OF ROUND STEAK*
*1/2 CUP BROWN BASMATI RICE*
*1/2 CUP MUSHROOMS*
*1/2 CUP ONIONS*
*2 FISH CAPSULES*
*1 FOLIC ACID*

*TRAIN - CARDIO 60 MINUTES*

MEAL #4
*3/4 CUP DRY OATMEAL*
*1 SCOOP CHOCOLATE WHEY PROTIEN POWDER MIXED IN 6 OZ WATER*
*1 SMALL BANANA*

MEAL #5
*1/2 CUP COTTAGE CHEESE*
*1 TBSP ALMONDS*
*1 TSP TOBASSCO SAUCE*

*WATER - 4 LITRES*

*CALORIES=1495*
*PROTIEN = 157.3*
*CARBS= 154.6*
*FAT = 32.4*


----------



## Velvet (Nov 22, 2004)

Good morning Kerri 

Nice diet girl


----------



## klmclean (Nov 22, 2004)

TODAY'S DIET

*MEAL #1*
3/4 CUP DRY OATMEAL
1 SCOOP VANILLA WHEY PROTIEN POWDER MIXED IN 6 OZ WATER
1/4 TSP CINNAMON
2 TBSP RAISINS

*MEAL #2*
4 OUNCES CHICKEN BREAST
1/2 CUP BROWN BASMATI RICE
0.5 OZ ALMONDS
1/2 TBSP TOBASSCO
2 FISH CAPSULES
1 FOLIC ACID 



*MEAL #3*
3/4 CUP DRY OATMEAL
1 SCOOP CHOCOLATE WHEY PROTIEN POWDER MIXED IN 6 OZ WATER
1 TBSP SUGAR FREE SALT FREE PEANUT BUTTER
1 SMALL BANANA
2 FISH CAPSULES
1 FOLIC ACID


*TRAIN - CHEST/BICEPS*


*MEAL #4*
5 OUNCES BONELESS EYE OF ROUND STEAK
1 CUP MUSHROOMS
1 CUP ONIONS
1 CAN ASPARAGUS TIPS, DRAINED
*2 FISH CAPSULES*
*1 FOLIC ACID*

*Meal #5*
1/2 cup !% cottage cheese
0.5 oz almonds
1 tsp tobassco sauce

*WATER = 4 LITRES*


----------



## BritChick (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Kerri, diet is looking great!   
How's your progress?


----------



## dalila (Nov 22, 2004)

hey Kerry  I am finallly back from the business trip. It's nice to be back home. Ever since I've become serious about my training traveling is not so much fun anymore hahahaha. I worry abt the food, bring my whey, raw oats, I worry about where I can workout, hehehehe. 

You seem to be doing very well!! how are you, whats the news?


----------



## klmclean (Nov 22, 2004)

*Frustrated With Progresss!!!!*



			
				BritChick said:
			
		

> Hi Kerri, diet is looking great!
> How's your progress?


Hi Kerry  

My progress is, well, non-existant as far as weight loss goes! I'm not losing any weight at all and I feel really bloated ( I think it's the whey protien), not sure though. Some days it's not bad other days I seem to get really bloated. Muscle wise I'm definately seeing progress, but I just can't seem to lose that F***N 15 pounds that I want to. I'm not overweight I just like to be on the leaner side. Hopefully once I start the cardio it will start coming off. I was going to start this morning but I was up again until 2:30 a.m.  I'm planning on doing 45-60 min. 6 days a week until I get the weight off and then I'll reassess. I was also thinking of maybe lowering my carbs a bit. What do you think? Or maybe cutting them out after say 4:00. and having more green veggies instead of rice and oatmeal at night. I don't believe in no carbs, but I do think that maybe lowering them a bit might speed things up. Ahhhhhhh! I'm so frustrated. Any tips?


----------



## klmclean (Nov 22, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> hey Kerry  I am finallly back from the business trip. It's nice to be back home. Ever since I've become serious about my training traveling is not so much fun anymore hahahaha. I worry abt the food, bring my whey, raw oats, I worry about where I can workout, hehehehe.
> 
> You seem to be doing very well!! how are you, whats the news?


Hi Dalila  
Glad to see your back home safe and sound. How was your trip?  I'll have to make a visit to your journal to find out all the details  My progress is not going very well and I'm becoming very frustrated. I'm gaining muscle but I get seem to lose that 15 pounds that I want to get rid of. I'm going to start my cardio this week and hopefully things will start to happen. I'm going on a trip next weekend too and I'm already panicking about what I'm going to eat   I guess I can bring my whey along as well and try to make smart choices when eating out. Thanks for stopping by


----------



## Jill (Nov 22, 2004)

What are your stats again????


----------



## klmclean (Nov 22, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> What are your stats again????


Hi Jill  
Thanks for stopping by. My current weight is 133 lbs, I'm 5'4 and my body fat is 19.40%.


----------



## Jill (Nov 22, 2004)

I always visit, just dont always post

They only suggestion I can offer you is to replace some complex carbs with fiberous veggie carbs-maily the ones after 3-4ish. I was told by a personal trainer that it takes 6 hours to burn 'those' carbs off-and that for the later meals in the day veggie carbs are ideal. I probably wouldnt lower your cals at all, then they'd be too low Oh-and by starting cardio that may help with results. Just my 2 cents

I hear ya on the bloating from the protein, I have felt bloated all day today-and had whey 3X yesterday. Im pretty sure thats it. Trying to cut back Its just I love my vanilla protein!!!


----------



## dalila (Nov 22, 2004)

Kerri, how did you get your body fat measured? Not by any chance with one of those gadgets you hold in your hands? Cuz that silly thing's been showing me 19.4% for the last year!! LOL


----------



## klmclean (Nov 22, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I always visit, just dont always post
> 
> They only suggestion I can offer you is to replace some complex carbs with fiberous veggie carbs-maily the ones after 3-4ish. I was told by a personal trainer that it takes 6 hours to burn 'those' carbs off-and that for the later meals in the day veggie carbs are ideal. I probably wouldnt lower your cals at all, then they'd be too low Oh-and by starting cardio that may help with results. Just my 2 cents
> 
> I hear ya on the bloating from the protein, I have felt bloated all day today-and had whey 3X yesterday. Im pretty sure thats it. Trying to cut back Its just I love my vanilla protein!!!


Tha'ts funny, I always visit your journal too, but don't always post  
My boyfriend was a personal trainer for years at the gym I go to and he suggested I cut the carbs out after four o'clock as well. I cannot give up my vanilla protien either, I would die without it  Going to lower my carbs after four tomorrow and start cardio and see what happens. Thanks a lot for the advice


----------



## klmclean (Nov 22, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> Kerri, how did you get your body fat measured? Not by any chance with one of those gadgets you hold in your hands? Cuz that silly thing's been showing me 19.4% for the last year!! LOL


I got my body fat measured at a Weight Loss Clinic called "Herbal Magic". They took all my measurements and used calipers.


----------



## Jill (Nov 22, 2004)

Weird...we are both secret readers!!! Your BIG fonts hurt my eyes

I was thinking....maybe even try just another minor adjustment. For 1 of the meals with oaties have only 1/3 or 1/2 C instead of 3/4. You get used to the smaller oaties...I did

How about posting some pics???


----------



## klmclean (Nov 22, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Weird...we are both secret readers!!! Your BIG fonts hurt my eyes
> 
> I was thinking....maybe even try just another minor adjustment. For 1 of the meals with oaties have only 1/3 or 1/2 C instead of 3/4. You get used to the smaller oaties...I did
> 
> How about posting some pics???


Good idea, I'll cut my oatmeal portions down  I'll survive  
I'll  post some pics this weekend. Just figured out how to use our digital camera and upload photos today actually. I have a couple in my gallery, well, one of me and my cousins and one of my cats (my kids)  but I'll get some better ones posted later this week.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 23, 2004)

Good morning Kerri, your fur balls are beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## klmclean (Nov 23, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Good morning Kerri, your fur balls are beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks Velvet


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi Kerri! What furballs is she talkin' about?

 Good morning!


----------



## klmclean (Nov 23, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hi Kerri! What furballs is she talkin' about?
> 
> Good morning!


Good Morning Ivy  
She's talking about three of my cats, I have a picture of them in my gallery. They're my babies, I just love them to death


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 23, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Good Morning Ivy
> She's talking about three of my cats, I have a picture of them in my gallery. They're my babies, I just love them to death


 Oh my god!!!! they're so cute!!! I used to have an orange tabby just like the one in that box! haha! Awwwww...


----------



## klmclean (Nov 23, 2004)

NOVEMBER 23, 2004

MEAL # 1
3/4 CUP DRY OATS
2 TBSP RAISINS
1 SCOOP VANILLA WHEY PROTIEN POWDER MIXED IN 6 OZ WATER

MEAL #2
4 OUNCES CHICKEN BREAST
1/2 CUP BROWN BASMATI RICE
0.5 OZ ALMONDS
1 CAN ASPARAGUS

TRAIN - SHOULDBERS/ TRICEPS

MEAL #3
5 OUNCES BONELESS EYE OF ROUND STEAK
1 CUP MUSHROOMS
1 CUP ONIONS
1 CUP BROCCOLI (Yuck! this will not be a staple)
8 BLACK OLIVES

MEAL #4
*(I KNOW SHOULDN'T BE EATING THIS NOW! BUT I WAS SOOOO HUNGRY)*
* I SHOULD HAVE EATEN THIS FOR MEAL #3  . OH WELL, WHAT'S   *
* DONE IS DONE*
1/2 CUP DRY OATMEAL
1 SMALL BANANA
1 SCOOP CHOCOLATE WHEY PROTIEN POWDER
1 TBSP PEANUT BUTTER

WATER - 3 LITRES

WAS SUPPOSED TO CUT BACK ON CARBS TODAY, DIDN'T HAPPEN  

P.S. JILL, DID YOU NOTICE I LIGHTENED UP THE FONT FOR YOU


----------



## Jill (Nov 23, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> P.S. JILL, DID YOU NOTICE I LIGHTENED UP THE FONT FOR YOU


 Why yes of course  

Meals looked pretty good today I am deff gonna try your recipe soon, it seems its one of your favs to eat Why dont you like broccoli?


----------



## Jill (Nov 23, 2004)

Oh ya, why only 4 meals? Dont you aim for 5?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 23, 2004)

Hey KLM 

I think your diet still looked nice and clean!! Don't sweat the carb meal later in the day... As long as your overall calories were still ok it would not make too much difference.

If you are looking to decrease carbs I would still advise that you keep them around your workouts (pre and in post-workout shake) even if you decrease the quantity you have.  These are the times when you really want the carbs!!


----------



## klmclean (Nov 23, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Why yes of course
> 
> Meals looked pretty good today I am deff gonna try your recipe soon, it seems its one of your favs to eat Why dont you like broccoli?


Broccoli seems to upset my stomach and I really wasn't really enoying the taste. Now, if it was smothered in butter or cheese sauce, well, then, yes, bring it on  
But to eat it plain, YUCK   I think I'll stick with spinach or asparagus, I really like those   Yes, you've got to try my oatmeal creation, I absolutely love it!


----------



## klmclean (Nov 23, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Oh ya, why only 4 meals? Dont you aim for 5?


Yes, I usually aim for five, but I was running all over today and ate late in the day so I wasn't hungry for a 5th meal. I ate my fourth one at 11:30


----------



## klmclean (Nov 23, 2004)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hey KLM
> 
> I think your diet still looked nice and clean!! Don't sweat the carb meal later in the day... As long as your overall calories were still ok it would not make too much difference.
> 
> If you are looking to decrease carbs I would still advise that you keep them around your workouts (pre and in post-workout shake) even if you decrease the quantity you have. These are the times when you really want the carbs!!


Hi Emma 

Thanks again for the advice, you always drop by just at the right time  I think I'll make small changes, like 1/2 cup oats instead of 3/4 cup ,and I'm going to buy chocolate peanut butter protien powder so I don't have to use the peanut butter and I'll also save on some fat. Chocolate peanut butter whey protien with a banana thrown in would be yummy, yes?


----------



## Velvet (Nov 24, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Hi Emma
> 
> Thanks again for the advice, you always drop by just at the right time  I think I'll make small changes, like 1/2 cup oats instead of 3/4 cup ,and I'm going to buy chocolate peanut butter protien powder so I don't have to use the peanut butter and I'll also save on some fat. Chocolate peanut butter whey protien with a banana thrown in would be yummy, yes?



Try the peanut butter chocolate protein powder from www.perfectnutrition.ca  it's awesome..and even with shipping it still costs the same as the crap you get from nutrition stores!

Good morning


----------



## klmclean (Nov 24, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Try the peanut butter chocolate protein powder from www.perfectnutrition.ca it's awesome..and even with shipping it still costs the same as the crap you get from nutrition stores!
> 
> Good morning


Thanks Velvet!

Have you tried any other flavour that they make? Can I buy it at GNC?


----------



## klmclean (Nov 24, 2004)

TODAY'S DIET (WHAT A JOKE!)

MEAL #1
1 BONELESS SKINLESS CHICKEN BREAST
1/2 CUP BROWN BASMATI RICE
0.5 OZ ALMONDS
1 TSP TOBASSCO SAUCE


MEAL #2
3/4 CUP DRY OATMEAL
1 SCOOP VANILLA WEHY PROTIEN POWDER MIXED IN 6 OZ WATER
2 TBSP RAISINS
1/4 TSP CINNAMON

*OKAY, HERE'S WHERE I LOST CONTROL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

MEAL #3
1 SMALL TUB OF STORE BOUGHT HUMMUS  
2 PITA BREAD CUT UP INTO TRIANGLES, THAT'S RIGHT I SAID TWO, WELL, MAYBE THREE  
BLACK OLIVES. HOW MANY? COULDN'T TELL YA,  I  LOST FRICKEN COUNT! AHHHHHHHHHHH!
OH, YES, LET'S NOT FORGET THE DIET PEPSI, HAD THREE BECAUSE OF ALL THE FRICKEN SALTY OLIVES. HOW BLOATED AM I NOW  

WATER 2 LITRES

TRAINING - OFF DAY

WELCOME TO THE START OF PMS WEEK OR WHAT IS ALSO COMMONLY REFERRED TO AS THE WEEK FROM HELL  


WATER - 2 LITRES


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 24, 2004)

Hey Klm! 

 Sorry to see that you went off track with your diet - I hope it was at least yummy! 



			
				klmclean said:
			
		

> WELCOME TO THE START OF PMS WEEK OR WHAT IS ALSO COMMONLY REFERRED TO AS THE WEEK FROM HELL


Pahhh - Don't let your cravings get the better of you!! Remember that you are in control and 'hormones' are no excuse!!


----------



## dalila (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Kerri, hang around IM more often when you're PMSing, trust me reading about other people's success and self-control, kills the pesky cravings alltogether! 

Don't beat yourself too much over it, accept it and make tomorrow a new, clean eating day, just don't slide off and say well I was already bad yesterday, might as well be today too.

take care hun.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 25, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Thanks Velvet!
> 
> Have you tried any other flavour that they make? Can I buy it at GNC?



Nope, just the choco pb...I know that Britty uses that brand, maybe she can give you more info.  We don't have a GNC in Kingston, we have Nutrition Houses..and they unfortunately don't sell that brand!


----------



## Jill (Nov 25, 2004)

Hunny-I really wouldn worry that much...WHY? Atleast..
1. Hummus is garlic and chick peas. Good starchy carb
2. Pitas are your carbies for the day-you really didnt have many, plus you NEVER eat bread
3. Olives are a good fat
4. Diet pepsi has no cals

I think the only thing is that you lost control. I did with the rice cakes yesterday. THANK GOD they are all gone today. Pull up your socks today chica! Its a new day


----------



## klmclean (Nov 25, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Hunny-I really wouldn worry that much...WHY? Atleast..
> 1. Hummus is garlic and chick peas. Good starchy carb
> 2. Pitas are your carbies for the day-you really didnt have many, plus you NEVER eat bread
> 3. Olives are a good fat
> ...


Thanks Jill, that makes feel a lot better  No hummus in the house today, and no pitas either, cuz I hate them all yesterday


----------



## klmclean (Nov 25, 2004)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hey Klm!
> 
> Sorry to see that you went off track with your diet - I hope it was at least yummy!
> 
> ...


Thanks Emma  

You're right, hormones are no excuse, but they sure play with your head


----------



## Velvet (Nov 26, 2004)

Good morning Kerri!  TGIF


----------



## klmclean (Nov 27, 2004)

Hi Everyone, won't be around much today, got lots to do. Hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 29, 2004)

Good morning Kerri   Have a great day!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 29, 2004)

Good morning Kerri.... mmm did I hear you mention hummus? I have a weakness for Greek food!


----------



## klmclean (Nov 29, 2004)

Hi Velvet  


Hi Kerry

I know, Greek food is to die for. I'm so lucky my boyfriend is Greek and his mom sends over homemade food sometimes, it's soooooooooooooo good! She's better than any Greek restauraunt I've ever been to.  The only bad thing is she always sends it over when I'm not having a cheat day


----------



## dalila (Nov 29, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Hi Velvet
> 
> 
> Hi Kerry
> ...



Kerri, give her your schedule of cheat days!!    
How are you doing girl? Has the bloat stopped yet? I think I am gonna see a specialist this weekend, it's driving me nuts!! I wake up with nice flat tummy, and by the time I go to bed, I look 6 month preggies!!


----------



## klmclean (Nov 29, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> Kerri, give her your schedule of cheat days!!
> How are you doing girl? Has the bloat stopped yet? I think I am gonna see a specialist this weekend, it's driving me nuts!! I wake up with nice flat tummy, and by the time I go to bed, I look 6 month preggies!!


I hear ya! I wake up feeling like a toothpick and by the end of the night I feel like a beached whale! I'm going to the Doc on the 15th of December to have it looked into. It's very frustrating indeed  Let me know how you make out at the specialist


----------



## dalila (Nov 29, 2004)

will do! what sort of doc are you seeing?


----------



## Velvet (Nov 30, 2004)

Good morning Kerri   ANy big plans today?


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi Kerri! How goes it in here? 

 Hey the bloating or "expanding" thorughout the day i think is kinda normal. that happens to me. I wake up feeling and maybe even looking super lean, but at the end of the day, if it's been higher carbs or if I've had dairy, I am a bit bloated, and looking puffy. No big deal. The first few times I noticed this (hard to miss, really!) it freaked me out, but I think it's totally normal.

 Are you eating enough fiber? Pooping regularly? Sorry to ask, just you know... exhausting all possibilities.... hahahaah


----------



## Velvet (Nov 30, 2004)

I agree, I'm the same way...wake up with a flat tummy, go to bed with a distended one!  The only time this didn't happen was when i was doing the no carb pre-comp diet


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 30, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> I agree, I'm the same way...wake up with a flat tummy, go to bed with a distended one!  The only time this didn't happen was when i was doing the no carb pre-comp diet




I'm right there with ya!! 

Morning K


----------



## klmclean (Nov 30, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> will do! what sort of doc are you seeing?


I'm just going to my regular family doc and then take it from there


----------



## klmclean (Nov 30, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Good morning Kerri  ANy big plans today?


Hi Velvet
I'm hoping to drag my boyfriend out later to get our Christmas tree so I can have it up for Dec. 1st. I'm such a Christmas nerd


----------



## klmclean (Nov 30, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hi Kerri! How goes it in here?
> 
> Hey the bloating or "expanding" thorughout the day i think is kinda normal. that happens to me. I wake up feeling and maybe even looking super lean, but at the end of the day, if it's been higher carbs or if I've had dairy, I am a bit bloated, and looking puffy. No big deal. The first few times I noticed this (hard to miss, really!) it freaked me out, but I think it's totally normal.
> 
> Are you eating enough fiber? Pooping regularly? Sorry to ask, just you know... exhausting all possibilities.... hahahaah


 Well.....I know the "pooping regularly" thing is a problem with me. I have actually gone two weeks   Normally, maybe 2-3 times a week   I don't know what's up with that. I've tried everything. I remember one day having 4 tbsp of flax seeds, two bowls of raisin bran and chili for supper and nothing moved. I've tried fiber tablets and everything else under the sun. I retain a lot of water and that's probably the cause of the lack of pooping. I'm going to my doc in December to see if we can figure this thing out. I'm probably loaded with toxins I'm sure. I've had two trainers point out to me that I retain an unusual amoutn of water, just by pressing my finger on my skin it leaves a mark. I hope I can get this fixed it makes me nuts, especially around PMS time, I carry around an extra 5 to 7 pounds. I know it's normal to retain water around that time, but not that much, I almost have to go up a fricken bra size.


----------



## klmclean (Nov 30, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> I'm right there with ya!!
> 
> Morning K


Hi there  

Nice to see you back! What's new?


----------



## klmclean (Nov 30, 2004)

Okay, in case you haven't noticed I have no meals posted since Friday. Why you ask?  Because I'm completely, totally and utterly disgusted with the food I've ingested over the last four days. I beleive my meal plans have been  looking something like this:

Meall #1 
Crap

Meal #2
More crap

Meal #3 
tons of crap.... get the picture?

No motivation this week whatsoever!


----------



## dalila (Nov 30, 2004)

And on Wednesday, you will eat clean!! Just say that to yourself, stick with it, and forget about the last few days! Feeling better already?


----------



## klmclean (Nov 30, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> And on Wednesday, you will eat clean!! Just say that to yourself, stick with it, and forget about the last few days! Feeling better already?


Thanks Dalila  
Yes, I am feeling better already


----------



## klmclean (Dec 1, 2004)

Going to try to get my shit together today


----------



## Velvet (Dec 1, 2004)

Morning Hon.  Kerri, it REALLY concerns me that you haven't been 'regular' in two weeks..that's not normal...and could cause ALOT of problems.  Is there anyway you can get into the doctor today or tomorrow at the latest?  Are you having any abdominal (or lower back) pains or feelings of pressure?  Go gets some Metamucil (sugar free kind) or psyllium husks right away....you must got potty young lady..this is not good


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 1, 2004)

Good Morning!!


----------



## klmclean (Dec 1, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Morning Hon. Kerri, it REALLY concerns me that you haven't been 'regular' in two weeks..that's not normal...and could cause ALOT of problems. Is there anyway you can get into the doctor today or tomorrow at the latest? Are you having any abdominal (or lower back) pains or feelings of pressure? Go gets some Metamucil (sugar free kind) or psyllium husks right away....you must got potty young lady..this is not good


Morning Velvet
I've been dealing with this for about 5 years. I've tried everythiung, psylium husks, metamucial, herbal remedies, flaxseeds, fiber tabs, you name it, I've tried it.  For me I'm lucky if I go two or three times a week. It's odd, I don't even feel the "need" to go. It's not like I have to and can't, you know what I mean?  But I am bloated a lot (probably why), but no abdominal or back pains. The only time I've felt really uncomfortable is when it has gone two weeks, then the pains will set in. I'm thinking this may be why I retain a lot of water as well. You'll be happy to hear I did have a visit to the potty yesterday, but this was the first time in four days   I've just gotten used to it. I didn't really realize how abnormal it was until I met my current boyfriend. He was a personal trainer when we got together at my gym and real health nut. He worked with me on this problem as well through diet and supplements and we still couldn't fix it. I even spent a wack of cash going to a homeopath. But, I am going to my doc on the 15th this month because I'm concerned about my overall health and my future if this continues any longer. I hope he has some answers for me. I've exhausted all of my other options  Thanks for the concern, you're very sweet


----------



## kim (Dec 1, 2004)

I can hear you with the bloat and p.....ing....S....T.   I have been experiencing some big problem with that too up till 1 year ago.  Big cramp, all bloat, have to lay down, feet up then running to the bathroom to get all that bad thing going out.

The only thing that cure me since 1 year, is all the flaxseed grinded that I am taking, it had really help me thousand times and I noticed then when I stop or don't take regularly my flaxseed grinded, it's coming back.

Hope everything gonna be okay for you.


----------



## klmclean (Dec 1, 2004)

kim said:
			
		

> I can hear you with the bloat and p.....ing....S....T.  I have been experiencing some big problem with that too up till 1 year ago. Big cramp, all bloat, have to lay down, feet up then running to the bathroom to get all that bad thing going out.
> 
> The only thing that cure me since 1 year, is all the flaxseed grinded that I am taking, it had really help me thousand times and I noticed then when I stop or don't take regularly my flaxseed grinded, it's coming back.
> 
> Hope everything gonna be okay for you.


Thanks Kim, and welcome to my journal  I have tried the flaxseeds before but it didn't seem to help. How much do you take a day?


----------



## kim (Dec 1, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Thanks Kim, and welcome to my journal  I have tried the flaxseeds before but it didn't seem to help. How much do you take a day?



I take 2 teaspoon per day and no more cramps.  My cramps used to be very bad and something really serious, no joke.  And Since I begin to train back and eat very clean, probably it is helping too, but I cross my finger's no more attack. I also have my udo's oil everyday's on top of my flaxseed.  I'm sure that this is what are helping me. When I say cramp, those cramps that you have to stop walking and you must lye down or lay down    s....t sorry my english is now playing me bad tricks, it was very awfull.

Hope you'll find something that will work for you.  It's not FUNNY at all


----------



## klmclean (Dec 1, 2004)

kim said:
			
		

> I take 2 teaspoon per day and no more cramps. My cramps used to be very bad and something really serious, no joke. And Since I begin to train back and eat very clean, probably it is helping too, but I cross my finger's no more attack. I also have my udo's oil everyday's on top of my flaxseed. I'm sure that this is what are helping me. When I say cramp, those cramps that you have to stop walking and you must lye down or lay down  s....t sorry my english is now playing me bad tricks, it was very awfull.
> 
> Hope you'll find something that will work for you. It's not FUNNY at all


Thanks Kim
I'll give the flax seeds a try again. I'm so glad you're feeling better  I'll cross my fingers for you too  I think your english is great, no need to apologize  
Keep in touch


----------



## klmclean (Dec 1, 2004)

Finally got my tree up! Got it at Sears today, a prelit one, 7 feet for $130.00. It looks SPECTACULAR! Then I spent another $100.00 on decorations, but it was worth it. I love Christmas


----------



## Velvet (Dec 2, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Finally got my tree up! Got it at Sears today, a prelit one, 7 feet for $130.00. It looks SPECTACULAR! Then I spent another $100.00 on decorations, but it was worth it. I love Christmas



Holy crap that's a good deal Kerri!  I didn't see that deal when I was there..what % off was it???  Does it rotate like the Martha Stewart ones?? 

We need pics!!!


Oh and Good morning..have a good poop yet?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 2, 2004)

Morning


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 2, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Finally got my tree up! Got it at Sears today, a prelit one, 7 feet for $130.00. It looks SPECTACULAR! Then I spent another $100.00 on decorations, but it was worth it. I love Christmas


 Good mornign! 

 So are you gonna post a pic of this spectacular tree???  You know you wanna...


----------



## klmclean (Dec 2, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Holy crap that's a good deal Kerri! I didn't see that deal when I was there..what % off was it??? Does it rotate like the Martha Stewart ones??
> 
> We need pics!!!
> 
> ...


Just once  

I'm heading out to go to the states this afternoon and will be back Sunday. I'll try to post some pics Sunday night. It's not a Martha Stewart one, no rotating. My cats think it's a fricken playground though, I hope it's still in one piece when I get home! Little buggers


----------



## klmclean (Dec 2, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning


Morning


----------



## klmclean (Dec 2, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Good mornign!
> 
> So are you gonna post a pic of this spectacular tree???  You know you wanna...


Morning Ivy  

I'm going to post some pics on Sunday night. I'm heading out to the states this afternoon with my boyfriend, sister, brother in-law and two nieces. My niece has a hockey tournament and we're going to do some X-mas shopping in Duluth, Minessota. Lots of good deals!  

I just hope my cats haven't destroyed my SPECTACULAR tree by the time I get home. They're quite obsessed with it. They keep taking off the decorations and running around with them. They're so cute. It's so hard to give them shit. Hope you have a great weekend. Talk to you Sunday


----------



## Velvet (Dec 2, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Morning Ivy
> 
> I'm going to post some pics on Sunday night. I'm heading out to the states this afternoon with my boyfriend, sister, brother in-law and two nieces. My niece has a hockey tournament and we're going to do some X-mas shopping in Duluth, Minessota. Lots of good deals!
> 
> I just hope my cats haven't destroyed my SPECTACULAR tree by the time I get home. They're quite obsessed with it. They keep taking off the decorations and running around with them. They're so cute. It's so hard to give them shit. Hope you have a great weekend. Talk to you Sunday



Amazingly enuff...i have three cats that could care less about the tree (they are outdoor cats and probably think that an artificial tree is a joke!)  but my girlfriends kittens run right up the middle of hers..she said you can get a spray from the pet shop that makes it repel cats...do you have  Pet Cetera there?


----------



## klmclean (Dec 2, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Amazingly enuff...i have three cats that could care less about the tree (they are outdoor cats and probably think that an artificial tree is a joke!) but my girlfriends kittens run right up the middle of hers..she said you can get a spray from the pet shop that makes it repel cats...do you have Pet Cetera there?


No, we don't have Pet Cetera here, but I have bought something in the past that has worked.  I worked at an animal clinic for 5 years and we had a product there that we used to spray on animals bandages so they wouldn't pull them off and I thought, "Hey, I wonder if I sprayed this around the three if it would work?" Well, it sure did, it was like there was an electric fence around it. I only had Abigail at the time, but it worked like a charm, she's scrunch up her face and run from the tree   It's really only Leopold that's being the real pain in the ass! I got the squirt bottle out last night, but who knows what they're going to do when I'm not around, they'll probably have a big fricken kitten bash! Did you see my post above regarding my answer to your question re:  "the pooping dilema"?


----------



## Velvet (Dec 2, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Morning Velvet
> I've been dealing with this for about 5 years. I've tried everythiung, psylium husks, metamucial, herbal remedies, flaxseeds, fiber tabs, you name it, I've tried it.  For me I'm lucky if I go two or three times a week. It's odd, I don't even feel the "need" to go. It's not like I have to and can't, you know what I mean?  But I am bloated a lot (probably why), but no abdominal or back pains. The only time I've felt really uncomfortable is when it has gone two weeks, then the pains will set in. I'm thinking this may be why I retain a lot of water as well. You'll be happy to hear I did have a visit to the potty yesterday, but this was the first time in four days   I've just gotten used to it. I didn't really realize how abnormal it was until I met my current boyfriend. He was a personal trainer when we got together at my gym and real health nut. He worked with me on this problem as well through diet and supplements and we still couldn't fix it. I even spent a wack of cash going to a homeopath. But, I am going to my doc on the 15th this month because I'm concerned about my overall health and my future if this continues any longer. I hope he has some answers for me. I've exhausted all of my other options  Thanks for the concern, you're very sweet



Well I'm glad you are going to the doc..make sure he takes lots of tests..at least we have health care insurance to make the most of it!!  Don't leave his office without a shit load of tests and and indication of what might be wrong..I'm sure it's something minor that a change in diet can help!!!  Be sure to let us know how it goes


----------



## Velvet (Dec 2, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> No, we don't have Pet Cetera here, but I have bought something in the past that has worked.  I worked at an animal clinic for 5 years and we had a product there that we used to spray on animals bandages so they wouldn't pull them off and I thought, "Hey, I wonder if I sprayed this around the three if it would work?" Well, it sure did, it was like there was an electric fence around it. I only had Abigail at the time, but it worked like a charm, she's scrunch up her face and run from the tree   It's really only Leopold that's being the real pain in the ass! I got the squirt bottle out last night, but who knows what they're going to do when I'm not around, they'll probably have a big fricken kitten bash! Did you see my post above regarding my answer to your question re:  "the pooping dilema"?



Leopold   that's cute...I know the stuff you are talking about!  That should do the trick     And ya, I did miss your post..but I posted to your post above this post


----------



## klmclean (Dec 2, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Well I'm glad you are going to the doc..make sure he takes lots of tests..at least we have health care insurance to make the most of it!! Don't leave his office without a shit load of tests and and indication of what might be wrong..I'm sure it's something minor that a change in diet can help!!! Be sure to let us know how it goes


Will do! Thanks for the concern


----------



## klmclean (Dec 5, 2004)

Back from my trip to the states


----------



## dalila (Dec 5, 2004)

hey there kerri   How was the trip? What did you end up doing ( or should I say buying?)     Been eating well?


----------



## klmclean (Dec 5, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> hey there kerri  How was the trip? What did you end up doing ( or should I say buying?)   Been eating well?


Hi Dalila 
I had a great time, did a ton of shopping, went to an outlet mall and there was so many good deals I couldn't believe it! Old Navy, GAP, GNC, etc. I didn't buy any christmas gifts, just gifts for me   But there was way too much eating    I ate so much that I'm so disgusted with myself that it's given me motivation to smarten the hell up. I don't care if Christmas is coming, I am going to eat clean every F***N day if it kills me. I'm so sick of feeling like a bloated pig   Tomorrow is a new day and I'm going to kick ass


----------



## dalila (Dec 5, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Hi Dalila
> I had a great time, did a ton of shopping, went to an outlet mall and there was so many good deals I couldn't believe it! Old Navy, GAP, GNC, etc. I didn't buy any christmas gifts, just gifts for me   But there was way too much eating    I ate so much that I'm so disgusted with myself that it's given me motivation to smarten the hell up. I don't care if Christmas is coming, I am going to eat clean every F***N day if it kills me. I'm so sick of feeling like a bloated pig   Tomorrow is a new day and I'm going to kick ass



hey girl, great job with shopping!!     I always say it's mroe important to get some xmas pressies for yourself first, it kinda puts you in the right mood to shop for others!   

About being bloated, I have kinda sad news ( well sad for me), I ate a litle less than 1 gm of protein per pound of body weight o sat and sun, about 50gm less than usual, and I wasn't bloated at all!!! I hope it's just coincidental, I don't wanna have to cut down on my protein


----------



## klmclean (Dec 5, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> hey girl, great job with shopping!!  I always say it's mroe important to get some xmas pressies for yourself first, it kinda puts you in the right mood to shop for others!
> 
> About being bloated, I have kinda sad news ( well sad for me), I ate a litle less than 1 gm of protein per pound of body weight o sat and sun, about 50gm less than usual, and I wasn't bloated at all!!! I hope it's just coincidental, I don't wanna have to cut down on my protein


What kind of protien do you usually consume?  I can't remember from your journal. I find that certain whey protien bloats me. Are you using any whey at all? I'm finding I'm getting bloated from my oatmeal as well


----------



## dalila (Dec 5, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> What kind of protien do you usually consume?  I can't remember from your journal. I find that certain whey protien bloats me. Are you using any whey at all? I'm finding I'm getting bloated from my oatmeal as well



I eat all sorts of protein sources kerri, all sorts of meat, dairy, eggs, etc.. and over the weekend I ate what I normally eat but less of it, and was fine. I am gonna give it another test next weekend and over this week, to see what happens. When is you check up again?


----------



## klmclean (Dec 6, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> I eat all sorts of protein sources kerri, all sorts of meat, dairy, eggs, etc.. and over the weekend I ate what I normally eat but less of it, and was fine. I am gonna give it another test next weekend and over this week, to see what happens. When is you check up again?


 
My appointment is next week on the 15th. Hopefully I"ll get some answers


----------



## klmclean (Dec 6, 2004)

Okay, here we go again. "Another fresh start" Ahhhh, how frustrating, if I could kick myself in the ass I would  ! Been way out of control, eating everything in sight, went on a trip and ate everything in sight there too! Christmas is coming, and I am panicking a bit, but I figure if I can eat clean over the holidays, I can eat clean any time   No more of this eating clean for three or four days and eating crap for the rest of the week. And I have the nerve to wonder why I'm not losing weight, duh! All right, now that I'm finished yelling at myself. here is today's menu:


TRAIN: 60 MIN. CARDIO

Meal #1
1/2 cup dry oatmeal
1 scoop vanilla whey protien powder mixed in 6 ounces water
1 tbsp raisins
1/4 tsp cinnamon

Meal #2
3.5 ounces chicken breast
1/2 cup brown basmati rice
1 tbsp almonds
1 can asparagus, drained

WEIGHT TRAINING - TRICPES - SHOULDERS

Meal #3
1/2 cup dry oatmeal
1 scoop chocolate peanut butter whey protien powder mixed in 4 ounces water
1 small banana


Meal #4
to be continued. . . . . .


----------



## dalila (Dec 6, 2004)

hey kerry, glad to hear you're committing to a fresh start with clean eating girl! . However don't set ridiculously high standards over the holidays, just pick and chose. Holiday eating ( for me drinking  is hard to resist and saying to yourself you'll eat 100% clean can only backfire. Set a goal of eating moderately clean till 31st, but allower yorself for treats too. Pick and chose is the way to go thru the hols ( well at least for me).

Good luck!


----------



## klmclean (Dec 6, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> hey kerry, glad to hear you're committing to a fresh start with clean eating girl! . However don't set ridiculously high standards over the holidays, just pick and chose. Holiday eating ( for me drinking  is hard to resist and saying to yourself you'll eat 100% clean can only backfire. Set a goal of eating moderately clean till 31st, but allower yorself for treats too. Pick and chose is the way to go thru the hols ( well at least for me).
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks Dalila  
I know I'm pretty hard on myself sometimes, I'll calm down after a few days of clean eating because I'll feel better about myself.  I'm most worried about thre drinking too, my best friend is coming to town so besides all the Christmas festivities, we'll be doing a lot of visiting together as well and going out to dinner and for drinks, etcetra.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 7, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> What kind of protien do you usually consume?  I can't remember from your journal. I find that certain whey protien bloats me. Are you using any whey at all? I'm finding I'm getting bloated from my oatmeal as well


Whey concentrate generally gives peeps issues. Try a whey isolate. It is supposed to cause less issues than the concentrate. I also find changing the brand can make a BIG difference.

Presently i use Interactive nutrition's Whey Pro XL which is a Whey Protein Blend (Concentrate and Isolate). Personally i dont have issues from it.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 7, 2004)




----------



## klmclean (Dec 7, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Whey concentrate generally gives peeps issues. Try a whey isolate. It is supposed to cause less issues than the concentrate. I also find changing the brand can make a BIG difference.
> 
> Presently i use Interactive nutrition's Whey Pro XL which is a Whey Protein Blend (Concentrate and Isolate). Personally i dont have issues from it.


Hi  
Thanks for stopping by. Haven't heard from you in a while. I just purchased some whey protien called Perfect Whey that Velvet and Kerry recommended. So, I'm hoping this will solve the problem, I'm thinking the oatmeal is bloating me too Even if it is, I'll never give it up, I look too forward to my morning oatmeal 

Do you have a journal on the board so I can stop and visit?


----------



## kim (Dec 7, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> I'm thinking the oatmeal is bloating me too Even if it is, I'll never give it up, I look too forward to my morning oatmeal
> 
> Feeling just like you girl, Oatmeal is the best and I'm crazy about it    Regarding the bloating, well I think that my Glutamine make be bloat, sorry but I do have some gaz    and I may suspect my L.Glutamine.
> 
> Good red wine for Christmas Time's,    I guess you won't be alone


----------



## klmclean (Dec 7, 2004)

kim said:
			
		

> klmclean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dalila (Dec 7, 2004)

hey there kerri! Your recipes sound yummie!! I"ll definitely try the first one for my meal 3, as I have almost a physical reaction to sweet, or even sweet smelling food in the morning.  

You know what, I really miss mulled wine, and there's no way I am gonna drink it here while it's +38 outside LOL. Can't wait to go back to visit my mom in January, I'll sip it then, at -25!  ( I know, I am nuts looking forward to such extreme weather!! )


----------



## Velvet (Dec 8, 2004)

Good morning Kerri   What are your plans for the day?  I didn't know that L-Glutamine causes bloating...I take like 15g of it a day


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 8, 2004)

Hey Kerri,

  MAN!  I have not been successful yet in making something "edible" with whey protein


----------



## klmclean (Dec 8, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Good morning Kerri  What are your plans for the day? I didn't know that L-Glutamine causes bloating...I take like 15g of it a day


Hey Velvet  

I think I might do some Christmas shopping today. Started back with my cardio yesterday so hopefully if I can keep up with it the weight should start coming off.  Some people I train with at the gym can't use it because they say they get wicked gas and bloating from it, but others don's seem to have a probem   I've used it in the past and never had a problem. Maybe some people are more sensitive to it?  I gave my hairdresser a tub of it one time to try and she said she was farting non stop so she stopped taking it


----------



## klmclean (Dec 8, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Hey Kerri,
> 
> MAN! I have not been successful yet in making something "edible" with whey protein


Hey Luke
Long time no see   How've you been? You seriously must try my oatmeal reciepe, I've yet to find a person who has tried it and not liked it   I used to hate whey protien as well until I came up with these two creations


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 8, 2004)

I'm great  

I think I will try it!


----------



## klmclean (Dec 8, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> hey there kerri! Your recipes sound yummie!! I"ll definitely try the first one for my meal 3, as I have almost a physical reaction to sweet, or even sweet smelling food in the morning.
> 
> You know what, I really miss mulled wine, and there's no way I am gonna drink it here while it's +38 outside LOL. Can't wait to go back to visit my mom in January, I'll sip it then, at -25! ( I know, I am nuts looking forward to such extreme weather!! )


Morning Dalila  
If you love sweets, you'll love this stuff! Where is your mom living with such extreme weather?


----------



## Jill (Dec 8, 2004)

Hmm maybe is you werent spending so much money on YOU this weekend you would have some xmas shopping done! j/k Yesterday I made a quick stop at the mall and ended up buying myself 2 sweaters and a pair of dress pants! I have a shopping addiction

Dont forget to keep logging your meals We are all keeping our eyes on you darlin


----------



## klmclean (Dec 8, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Hmm maybe is you werent spending so much money on YOU this weekend you would have some xmas shopping done! j/k Yesterday I made a quick stop at the mall and ended up buying myself 2 sweaters and a pair of dress pants! I have a shopping addiction
> 
> Dont forget to keep logging your meals We are all keeping our eyes on you darlin


 Funny you should mention shopping, I just came back from the mall, I must get a new coat  Except the one I was looking for was $500.00 so I'm going to keep looking I know I can get one the same for $200.00. I've been a shopping freak lately, not sure why? My best friend is giving me shit constantly. I think I've got the shopping bug under control now though (at least until spring  )
Glad your keeping your eyes on me, I've been a little off lately, going to post my meals right now from yesterday   Thanks Jill


----------



## klmclean (Dec 8, 2004)

This week has been going awesome! Totally sticking to my diet plan and started doing cardio again 


Yesterday's Meal Plan:

Meal #1
1/2 cup dry oatmeal
1 scoop vanilla whey protien powder mixed in 6 oz water
1 tbsp raisins
1/4 tsp cinnamon

Meal #2
3 ounces chicken breast
1/2 cup brown basmati rice
1 tbsp chopped onion
1 tbsp almonds
1 tsp tobassco sauce

TRAIN - 45 MIN. CARDIO
              SHOULDERS-TRICEPS
Meal #3
1/2 cup dry oatmeal
1 scoop vanilla whey protien powder mixed in 6 oz water
1/2 cup mixed berries

Meal #4
4 ounces chicken breast
1/2 cup 1% cottage cheese
1 can asparagus tips, drained
1 tsp tobassco sauce

Cals = 1212
Protien = 141
Carbs = 104.1
Fat = 28.2
Fiber = 19.7


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 8, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> This week has been going awesome! Totally sticking to my diet plan and started doing cardio again


 GOOD JOB!!! Please keep this up!  Think of that six-pack!


----------



## Jill (Dec 8, 2004)

I bought a super cute winter coat from Dynamite for like $100. It has a removable hood-they still have it, you should check it out.


----------



## klmclean (Dec 8, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> GOOD JOB!!! Please keep this up!  Think of that six-pack!


Thanks Ivy  
Trust me, I'm invisioning my old six pack as we speak


----------



## klmclean (Dec 8, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I bought a super cute winter coat from Dynamite for like $100. It has a removable hood-they still have it, you should check it out.


We don't have a Dynamite here  BUt, I know they have cool stuff, I used to shop there all the time when I lived in Toronto. The search continues. . . .


----------



## Velvet (Dec 9, 2004)

Good morning Kerri...what's up for today??


----------



## klmclean (Dec 9, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Good morning Kerri...what's up for today??


Morning Velvet  

Going with my girlfriend to get a lump removed from her breast today  She's had it for three fricken years and wouldn't go see a doctor. Finally after three years of me screaming at her she went and they booked her in to have it removed right away. I don't think that's a good sign. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that everything will turn out okay.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 9, 2004)

OMG, she waited THREE years? Why, was she in denial or something?  Well I hope it all works out for her, she's lucky to have such a great friend


----------



## klmclean (Dec 9, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> OMG, she waited THREE years? Why, was she in denial or something? Well I hope it all works out for her, she's lucky to have such a great friend


I know, could you be any dumber? And she's a pharmacist for god's sake. She kept saying, Oh, it's nothing. Duh! Who does that?  I'm so fricken mad at her. I'd like to give her a good smack. Even last night she was like, "I think I'm going to cancel the surgery, it's too much trouble". That was because the nurse told her she would be in pain after. Well, yes, of course you're going to be in pain. She seemed surprised that she would be in pain after. Helooooo? Any brain in your head? She is by far the dumbest smart person I know! But I do love her dearly. She just frurstrates the hell out of me.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 9, 2004)

ha ha, I have a friend that was telling me the other day about her smart-dumb friend..it happens..i'm scared for her tho Kerri..my God, if it's malignant..it's had THREE Frikin years to grow and infest itself in her body/organs.  Scary shit we are talking about..and ya, how the hell can she be that irresponsible?  We are talking her LIFE here   Some folks just don't have a clue..and it's so sad :-(


----------



## klmclean (Dec 9, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> ha ha, I have a friend that was telling me the other day about her smart-dumb friend..it happens..i'm scared for her tho Kerri..my God, if it's malignant..it's had THREE Frikin years to grow and infest itself in her body/organs. Scary shit we are talking about..and ya, how the hell can she be that irresponsible? We are talking her LIFE here  Some folks just don't have a clue..and it's so sad :-(


I'm just praying that it's going to be nothing, but the fact that they got her in within a week for surgery makes me nervous. They took a sample of it and then booked her in right away. That never happens here, there's always a long waiting list. Anyways, I'm off to pick her up. Say a prayer


----------



## Velvet (Dec 9, 2004)

I will Kerri!  Good luck, lemme know how it goes!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 9, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Hi
> Thanks for stopping by. Haven't heard from you in a while. ?


I do troll your journal, but when the conversation turns mostly into ...ahem... 'girl talk', i dont have anything to contribute   



			
				klmclean said:
			
		

> I just purchased some whey protien called Perfect Whey that Velvet and Kerry recommended. So, I'm hoping this will solve the problem, I'm thinking the oatmeal is bloating me too Even if it is, I'll never give it up, I look too forward to my morning oatmeal ?


I find that when i add fruit and milk to my oats+protein powder breakfast shake, i get a bit bloated. But oats+water+protein powder was no problem. So if you have fruits with your milk, you may want to try and leave out the fruit for that meal and see if it makes a diff.



			
				klmclean said:
			
		

> Do you have a journal on the board so I can stop and visit?


I dont maintain a journal.    maybe i should get one started, i am just too lazy i guess... it is easier to go around crapping around in others journals.


----------



## klmclean (Dec 10, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I do troll your journal, but when the conversation turns mostly into ...ahem... 'girl talk', i dont have anything to contribute
> 
> 
> I find that when i add fruit and milk to my oats+protein powder breakfast shake, i get a bit bloated. But oats+water+protein powder was no problem. So if you have fruits with your milk, you may want to try and leave out the fruit for that meal and see if it makes a diff.
> ...


 Yes, I guess we do go get into quite a bit of girl talk. I don't use milk with my oatmeal I just pour my protien powder and water over top and let it sit until the oats get soft   I got my new protien powder today so I'll see if that makes a difference. I also stopped drinking diet coke this week and what a difference, no bloating. So, perhaps that's what it was all along? Who knows so complicated to figure things out sometimes   Thanks for the tips! Don't be a stranger


----------



## Velvet (Dec 13, 2004)

Good morning Kerri, ya I'm less bloated when I don't have my daily bottle of diet pepsi,but sometimes I'm willing to put up with it..cause I Love my soda..I look forward to it!  How was your weekend?  How's your girlfriend????


----------



## BritChick (Dec 13, 2004)

Hi Kerri.
Just posted this in Velvet's journal too...
I just checked out shipping fees with my sponsor and wanted to let you know while it's still fresh in my head that if you order from Perfect Nutrition again and your order is over $40, tell them you were referred by me (Kerry MacDonald) and they will waive the shipping fees, might save you a few pennies at least.


----------



## klmclean (Dec 13, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Good morning Kerri, ya I'm less bloated when I don't have my daily bottle of diet pepsi,but sometimes I'm willing to put up with it..cause I Love my soda..I look forward to it! How was your weekend? How's your girlfriend????


Weekend was good, went to a Christmas get together at my boyfriend's house, lots of yummy goodies   Oh, well, I ate clean all week and am really proud of myself. Tis the season   My girlfriend is doing great. All we have to do now is wait for the results and hope for the best.  Thanks for asking


----------



## klmclean (Dec 13, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hi Kerri.
> Just posted this in Velvet's journal too...
> I just checked out shipping fees with my sponsor and wanted to let you know while it's still fresh in my head that if you order from Perfect Nutrition again and your order is over $40, tell them you were referred by me (Kerry MacDonald) and they will waive the shipping fees, might save you a few pennies at least.


Thanks Kerry, I will definately be ordering more of the peanut butter chocolate. I had it for supper   I mixed it up and poured it over my dry oatmeal and let it sit for a few minutes and then chopped up a banana on top. Yummy!


----------



## BritChick (Dec 13, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Thanks Kerry, I will definately be ordering more of the peanut butter chocolate. I had it for supper   I mixed it up and poured it over my dry oatmeal and let it sit for a few minutes and then chopped up a banana on top. Yummy!



MMMMMM, sometimes I blend mine with a banana and some ice, damn it tastes goooooood!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 14, 2004)

Morning Kerri!  What's the plan for today??


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi Kerry! Just wanted to drop by and say good mroning and catch up on what you've been up to. I've not been around much, except for yesterday/last night for a bit.

 Any news on the girlfriend's test results?

 Any new pics of you, post-salon, i mean! 

 Have a great day!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 16, 2004)

Ya, what Ivy said..hee hee..oh and a very good morning to you!


----------



## klmclean (Dec 16, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hi Kerry! Just wanted to drop by and say good mroning and catch up on what you've been up to. I've not been around much, except for yesterday/last night for a bit.
> 
> Any news on the girlfriend's test results?
> 
> ...


Hi Ivy, thanks for stopping by, as you probably noticed, not much action going on in my journal on my part, I've been really busy and by the time I get home, I'm to tired to even get on the computer. Anyways, my girlfriend should be getting her results next week, so I think I'll take the day off and go with her. I don't think she should be alone if the news is not good. I'm going to try for sure this weekend to get some pics up. Hope you have a great day!


----------



## klmclean (Dec 16, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Ya, what Ivy said..hee hee..oh and a very good morning to you!


Morning Velvet, or I should say, Good afternoon


----------



## Velvet (Dec 17, 2004)

Morning Kerri!!!!  Have a great weekend, looking forward to your pics!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 17, 2004)

Morning Girlie!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 17, 2004)

G'morning


----------



## klmclean (Dec 17, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning Girlie!!


Hi there, how've you been? I like your new avitar  very cute!


----------



## klmclean (Dec 17, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> G'morning


Morning Luke


----------



## dalila (Dec 17, 2004)

Hi Kerri, did I hear you are putting up some photos?? Where, where where??


----------



## klmclean (Dec 18, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> Hi Kerri, did I hear you are putting up some photos?? Where, where where??


Hopefully this weekend, I've just got to get my camera hooked up to my computer and I'm not sure how. So, as soon as I can pin my boyfriend down for two seconds I'll get him to help me


----------



## klmclean (Dec 27, 2004)

Okay, finally figured out how to download me into an avitar, but the photo is not the greatest, I'm going to try again with a "better" pic, this one is kind of off centre


----------



## Velvet (Dec 29, 2004)

Good Morning Kerri!


----------



## BritChick (Dec 29, 2004)

Good morning, nice new avi Kerri!


----------



## klmclean (Dec 29, 2004)

Hi Velvet  

Hi Kerry, thanks, I'm still trying to put a better one up, it's kind of hard to see me in this one


----------



## klmclean (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi Everyone  
I've been MIA for awhile, been busy with work and my personal life. My boyfriend injured his back last week at work so I've been babysitting him. I'm starting a boxing class Wednesday, 1 1/2 hours of skipping and abs, can't wait. My diet has been terrible but I'm still managing to get to the gym. I will start posting my meals and training tomorrow or Wednesday, this usually keeps me on track. Hope everyone is doing well  I certainly have missed everyone


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2005)

Hey, nice to see you back! A boxing class huh? That sounds like fun. I'd love to take some of the classes offered at my gym if I wasn't so nervous of the other people, LOL.


----------



## klmclean (Jan 10, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey, nice to see you back! A boxing class huh? That sounds like fun. I'd love to take some of the classes offered at my gym if I wasn't so nervous of the other people, LOL.


Hey Rock  
Thanks, it's nice to be back. I really did miss everyone. You should definately 
check out some classes, don't be nervous, you'll probably put the other people in the class to shame   It's a nice way to keep things interesting, I get so bored of the same old cardio equipment


----------



## Velvet (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi girlie


----------



## klmclean (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi Velvet


----------



## klmclean (Jan 13, 2005)

Well, last night was my first boxing class, holy crap! Man, I knew it was going to be hard, but not that hard, gheesh!  I'm not quite as coordinated as I thought, it was definately frustrating trying to get the moves down pat, but that will come in time. I was sort of expecting it to be a little bit like a cardio kickboxing class, which it certainly wasn't. I feel like I'm in training to be a professional boxer. An hour and a half of pure hell. But it was great! Skipping, sit-ups, push-ups, bag work, shadow boxing, man what a work out   By the end of this course I should be able to kick some serious ass


----------



## Velvet (Jan 14, 2005)

You go girl   Glad it wasn't too hard that you didn't want to go back!!!


----------



## klmclean (Feb 21, 2005)

Meal #1

3/4 cup dry oatmeal
1 scoop vanilla whey mixed in 6 ounces water
1/4 tsp cinnamon
1 fish caps
multi-vitamin

Meal #2
5oz basa fish
1 cup asparagus
1/2 cup brown basmati rice
1 fish cap

WEIGHT TRAINING - BICEPS, BACK

Meal #3
1/2 cup dry oatmeal
1 scoop chocolate peanut butter whey protien mixed in 6 oz water
1 small banana

Meal #4
5 oz eye of round
2 cups lettuce
1 plum tomato
1 tbsp purple onion
2 tbsp ranch dressing (made with olive oil, sugar-free)
1 fish cap
3 litres water

Very cranky today, first day back on my diet 
Hopefully tomorrow will be better!

Good night


----------



## BritChick (Feb 21, 2005)

Hi Kerri,
Just stopping by to say hello 
First few days back on a clean diet are always tough I find... then I sorta adjust to it.
Good luck!


----------



## klmclean (Feb 21, 2005)

Thanks Kerry  


I can't stop thinking about muffins and brownie batter blizzards from Dairy queen! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! I can't wait until this week is over and my sugar cravings are gone!


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 22, 2005)

Hey chickie... hang in there!!!! It's just a few days, you know that.  I just went through it myself like a week or two ago. It was horrible.

 I'm ok this week. Well, not 100%, but much better. At least I'm not freaking out at 11 at night, resisting the urge to go downstairs to the vending machines or something! hahahahaah! (and no, to this day i haven't done that yet).


----------



## Velvet (Feb 22, 2005)

Hiya Kerri, long time no see   Diet's looking good


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 22, 2005)

Hey KLM!! 

Great to see you back! Your meals looked excellent - One day down, 365 to go!


----------



## klmclean (Feb 22, 2005)

*Ivy -* Thanks   I'm hanging in there, man, I hate when you fall off the wagon, it's so hard to get back on! It's just not worth it. Let this be a lesson to me!

*Velvet - *Hi there   Yes, I haven't been around for awhile, to ashamed to put in my journal what I've actually been eating 

*Emma -  *Thanks for stopping by. Are you sure there's 365 days to go? 
YIKES  this is only day two  


It's nice to be back, I really missed everyone!

I'm off to be now, I'll post today's meals tomorrow, I'm too tired tonight.
Good night everyone, and thanks again for the encouragement


----------



## dalila (Feb 22, 2005)

hey there kerri, join the club girlie!    I've ben back only for like 2 weeks, and although I don't have any issues with food, my strength had deteriorated quite a bit! 

I'll be watching over your shoulder!


----------



## Velvet (Feb 23, 2005)

Morning Kerri


----------



## BritChick (Feb 23, 2005)

Good morning, have a great day!


----------



## klmclean (Feb 23, 2005)

dalila said:
			
		

> hey there kerri, join the club girlie!  I've ben back only for like 2 weeks, and although I don't have any issues with food, my strength had deteriorated quite a bit!
> 
> I'll be watching over your shoulder!


Hey there Dalila 

I'm glad I'm not the only one who was M.I.A.  I definately need somebody watching over my shoulder, I look forward to it    Anyways, how have you been?


----------



## klmclean (Feb 23, 2005)

Morning  *Velvet & Kerry*


----------



## Katia7 (Feb 23, 2005)

Just wanted to say "Hi"  I'd wave but my smileys don't work here lol


----------



## klmclean (Feb 25, 2005)

Katia7 said:
			
		

> Just wanted to say "Hi" I'd wave but my smileys don't work here lol


Hey Katia  (see my waving smiley works lol) Nice to meet you  
Thanks for stopping by!

In case anyone is wondering, no, I haven't abandoned my journal AGAIN, I've been having computer issues the past couple of days, freezing up and what not. So, I haven't been able to post my meals for the last couple of days. I think I've got all the bugs worked out and will be posting again starting tomorrow.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 25, 2005)

Hi Kerri


----------



## klmclean (Feb 25, 2005)

Hi Kerry


Have a great weekend


----------



## dalila (Feb 28, 2005)

hej kerri , PC freezing again? Hope all is fine with you?


----------



## klmclean (Feb 28, 2005)

dalila said:
			
		

> hej kerri , PC freezing again? Hope all is fine with you?


Hey Dalila
Yes, I'm still having problems with my PC freezing up! I need to take it in but I keep praying for a miracle to happen. I have so much stuff I'll to put on disc it will take me forever, but I think I'll spend some time tomorrow putting all my stuff on disc just in case. I've had a pretty busy weekend, my best friend is in town, my pregnant step-sister is in town and I've been helping my sister paint her new house, AHHHHHH! No time for me   Anyways, how have you been?


----------



## klmclean (Feb 28, 2005)

February 28, 2005

Protien Bar

2.5 Oz Bnls, Sknls Chicken Breast
1/4 Cup Brown Rice
1 Oz Almonds

1/2 Banana
6 Oz Fat Free Sugar Free Yoghurt

5 Oz Basa Fish
1/4 Cup Brown Rice
3 Cups Spinach
2 Tsp Becel Margarine

1 Apple

Water - 2 Litres


----------



## klmclean (Mar 3, 2005)

March 3rd, 2005

Meal #1
1/2 Cup Dry Oatmeal
1 Scoop Vanilla Whey Protien Powder Mixed In 6 Oz Water
1 Tbsp Raisin
1 Tbsp Wheat Bran
1 Tbsp Ground Flaxseeds
1 Fish Cap
1 Multivitan

Meal #2
5 0z Basa Fish
1/2 Cup Brown Rice
1 Fish Cap

Train - Shoulders,abs, 20 Min. Cardio

Meal #3
1/2 Cup Dry Oatmeal
1 Scoop Vanilla Whey Protein Powder Mixed In 6 Oz Water
1 Tbsp Raisins
1 Tbsp Wheat Bran
1 Tbsp Ground Flaxseeds
1 Fish Cap

Meal #4
1 Oz Mozarella Cheese
1 Oz Almonds
1 Apple

Water - 3 Litres


----------



## dalila (Mar 3, 2005)

Hey Kerri, what's that margarine you're taking? Are you keeping track of your calories? House painting done yet? Have a great weekend!


----------



## Velvet (Mar 4, 2005)

Hiya Sista, have a super weekend!! Any plans?  Oh guess what, I weighed Lucy last night (she's in my gallery, the light calico) - she's only 2 and she now weights a whopping 15lbs OMG!!!!!!!  Least she can hide her cellulite under all that fur   I think Lucy needs to go on a diet with mommy


----------



## klmclean (Mar 4, 2005)

Okay, today was a complete day from hell! My computer hard drive crashed, and it's only a year and a half old. I lost a transcript for work I've been working on for two weeks  So, $200.00 later I've got a new hard drive and I actually managed to get my files retrieved as well. THANK GOD! So, that's my reason for the lack of food today, I was waaaaay too upset to eat!

Meal #1
1 cup 100% all bran
1 cup skim milk
1/2 banana
1 fish cap
1 multivitamin

Meal #2
8 oz boneless skinless chicken
1 cup tomato
1 cup cauliflower
2 tsp becel margarine
1 diet pepsi
1 fish cap


----------



## klmclean (Mar 4, 2005)

dalila said:
			
		

> Hey Kerri, what's that margarine you're taking? Are you keeping track of your calories? House painting done yet? Have a great weekend!


Hi Dalila
It's becel margarine, you can get if salt free, and fat free as well.
Yes, I'm keeping track of my calories, but I lost my Calorie King program when my hard drive died so that's why I don't have them listed. I'm going to redownload it this weekend. House painting is all done THANK GOD. I'm off to bed. Have a great weekend


----------



## klmclean (Mar 4, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Hiya Sista, have a super weekend!! Any plans? Oh guess what, I weighed Lucy last night (she's in my gallery, the light calico) - she's only 2 and she now weights a whopping 15lbs OMG!!!!!!! Least she can hide her cellulite under all that fur  I think Lucy needs to go on a diet with mommy


No big plans for the weekend, I just got my diet back on track and I don't want to blow it by going out and drinking (although after the day I had I could use a few dozen drinks!) I actually went to the pub tonight with a few girlfirends and only had a diet coke.  Don't feel bad about Lucy, my Isiah weighs a whopping 20 pounds, YIKES! He's the white cat sitting on my lap in my christmas pic. He is soooo cute, I love him death. He even has love handles when he sits down  I've got all four of my babies on diet food, but it doesn't seem to be helping much. And by the way, judging by your spectacular photos, I certainly don't think you need to go on a diet, you look awesome


----------



## Velvet (Mar 8, 2005)

Thanks hon 

20 lbs! OMG...isn't it funny how cats can be cute when they are fat   not fair!  Lucy has neck rolls now..had to readjust her collar to accomodate 

So how are you?  Is your diet going well?  Anything new and exciting you'd like to share?


----------



## klmclean (Mar 8, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Thanks hon
> 
> 20 lbs! OMG...isn't it funny how cats can be cute when they are fat  not fair! Lucy has neck rolls now..had to readjust her collar to accomodate
> 
> So how are you? Is your diet going well? Anything new and exciting you'd like to share?


Hey Velvet  
I'm not bad, training hard with my new work out partner, she's fricken killing me   But we're a good influence on each other we even got up this morning to meet for cardio and abs and we're going back tonight to do legs   I'm kind of worried about doing legs because I pulled my groin about a month ago and it's still a little sensitive. I'll just play it by year I guess and see how it goes. Diet is going pretty good, but I can't stop thinking about thin crust meat lovers pizzz ever since my boyfriend mentioned it last night, DAM HIM!!! Anyways, not much else is new, how about you?


----------



## klmclean (Mar 14, 2005)

*MONDAY MARCH 14, 2005*

*CARDIO- 20 MIN. STAIRMASTER - 180 CALORIES BURNED*
*- 20 MIN. TREADMILL - 164 CALORIES BURNED*


*MEAL #1*
*1/2 CUP DRY OATMEAL*
*1 SCOOP (31g) WHEY GOURMET VANILLA ICE CREAM ROYALE PROTIEN POWDER MIXED IN 6 OZ WATER*
*1 TBSP RAISINS*
*1/4 TSP CINNAMON*

*MEAL #2*
*5 OZ BASA FISH*
*1/2 CUP BROWN BASMATI RICE*
*1 CUP FRENCH STYLE GREEN BEANS*
*1 TBSP ALMONDS*
*1 FISH CAP.*


*TRAIN -WEIGHTS - LEGS*

*1/2 CUP DRY OATMEAL*
*1 SCOOP (31g) WHEY GOURMET VANILLA ICE CREAM ROYALE PROTIEN POWDER MIXED IN 6 OZ WATER*
*1/2 CUP SLICED PEACHES*
*1/4 TSP CINNAMON*


*MEAL #4*
*5 OZ BONELESS SKINLESS CHICKEN*
*1/2 CUP BROWN BASMATI RICE*
*2 CUPS SPINACH*
*1 TBSP ALMONDS*
*1 FISH CAP.*

*MEAL #5*
*1 SCOOP (28g) WHEY GOURMET CRAN' RASPBERRY WHEY COOLER MIXED IN 20 OZ WATER*
*1 FISH CAP*
*PRE-NATAL MULTI-VITAMIN*

*WATER- 4 LITRES*

*CALS = 1443*
*PROTIEN= 143.1*
*FAT= 36.9*
*CARBS= 145.4*
*FIBRE= 19.8*

*38% PROTIEN*
*40% CARBS*
*22% FATS*


----------



## Velvet (Mar 14, 2005)

Great diet Kerry   how are you?


----------



## klmclean (Mar 14, 2005)

Hi Velvet

I'm not bad, how are you? Still trying to tweek my diet, I'm just going to take one day at a time so I don't get overwhelmed and fall off the wagon AGAIN!


----------



## BritChick (Mar 14, 2005)

Hi Kerri... great to see you're still plugging away at it!   
It's about time they came out with a more stable wagon don't ya think?! Definately need to get the glitches out of them, I've been known to fall off mine wayyyy too often!


----------



## klmclean (Mar 14, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hi Kerri... great to see you're still plugging away at it!
> It's about time they came out with a more stable wagon don't ya think?! Definately need to get the glitches out of them, I've been known to fall off mine wayyyy too often!


 Thanks Kerry.  Hopefully this wagon will work better, I can't afford to fall off it anymore


----------



## klmclean (Mar 20, 2005)

New goals for this week:  Cardio 45 min in the morning and weights done before 
                                   6:00 pm, none of this getting him at 10:00 at night 
                                   from the gym bullshit.

                                   No eating after 8:00 

                                   Get to bed by ten

I'm hoping these small changes will help me out. we'll see what happens. . . .


----------



## LW83 (Mar 20, 2005)

I hope you're in bed!    Can you do me a favor, and tell me to go to bed around the time you do?    I need like a 'reverse' alarm clock


----------



## klmclean (Mar 20, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> I hope you're in bed!  Can you do me a favor, and tell me to go to bed around the time you do?  I need like a 'reverse' alarm clock


No, I'm not in bed yet, but I'm on my way   No problem, I'll be happy to be your reverse alarm clock, NOW GET YOUR ASS TO BED!!!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 21, 2005)

Good Morning BB!

I was (out of curiosity) looking for the location of "Thunder Bay"  

You are not far from northernmost MI...

I will probably be up in that area in August... (Waiting till it gets *WARM!*)

Ever been to Isle Royale?   (My destination)


----------



## BritChick (Mar 21, 2005)

Good morning Kerri, how's it going?


----------



## klmclean (Mar 21, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Good Morning BB!
> 
> I was (out of curiosity) looking for the location of "Thunder Bay"
> 
> ...


Never been to Isle Royale. Where is it?  Is that why  you're coming down this way? It actually get warm here starting in May, but July and August are the hottest for sure.


----------



## klmclean (Mar 21, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Good morning Kerri, how's it going?


Morning Kerry
It's not doing too bad, I'm still having a hard time getting my eating under control, I don't know what the hell is the matter with me. But, I'm still plugging away. I think I'm just feeling a little down and eating to cheer myself up, which does the exact opposite. So, why keep doing it?????????????? I've just been on a real sugar kick lately. I'm know once I get it out of my system the cravings will go, it's just getting to that point. Anyways, thanks for listening to me vent 
Have a great day


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 21, 2005)

Tell me if you have seen *Isle Royale* before!?!?

Coming Down????  That's far north of me.

But, yes, I've never been, and it's said to be quite beautiful.  There has been no civilization there since the 1800's.

The entire island is a National Park and is designated: Wilderness, as part of the "International Biosphere Reserve System"








Isle Royale... is the northernmost part of Michigan...

And I had no Idea it was so close in relation to TB...


----------



## klmclean (Mar 21, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Tell me if you have seen *Isle Royale* before!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure I've seen it before, yes. In fact, I think my dad has taken his house boat out there numerous times as well.  I don't know if I need a sponser for binge eating, but I do need my jaw wired shut  But, I will be happy to join a support group for "Crappy diets". Mine is just sucking. It's so frustrating. I know how to eat right, I know what I need to do, so why don't I just do it? AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! It's just silly  I need a good kick in the ass!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 21, 2005)

Maybe I can hitch a ride w/your dad???  

It would save me about $80 US (round)

But it will be an adventure...

And should be easy, after this Reservation Hike I'm heading out on next month.


You're not alone on the dieting


----------



## klmclean (Mar 21, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Maybe I can hitch a ride w/your dad???
> 
> It would save me about $80 US (round)
> 
> ...


Well, you have yourself a good time and be safe


----------



## LW83 (Mar 21, 2005)

Ready to go to bed yet?


----------



## klmclean (Mar 21, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> Ready to go to bed yet?


Just heading there now 11.45, oops


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 22, 2005)

NO posts!?!  Should have went to bed on time last night.. 

21:29 here and I can't possibly type in my training  (too tired)


----------



## dalila (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi Kerri... go get your nails done, or admire your new hair color, or wear something you look really nice in.... that should cheer you up for real!!  I hope you are in a better mood today!


----------



## LW83 (Mar 22, 2005)

I'm not going to bed until you do.  

Are you ready yet?


----------



## klmclean (Mar 22, 2005)

dalila said:
			
		

> Hi Kerri... go get your nails done, or admire your new hair color, or wear something you look really nice in.... that should cheer you up for real!!  I hope you are in a better mood today!


Thanks Dalila
Funny you should mention nails, I'm getting them done Thursday and I'm going to buy myself something new to wear as well, I've got a shag to go to this weekend for a guy that works at the gym (in case you don't know what a SHAG is, it's when an engaged couple basically has a big party in a rented hall, they sell tickets and you go and buy drinks and dance and socialize, it's to help the couple that's getting married earn some cash and also to have a big party with thier friends and family. I can't wait. ) I am in a better mood today for sure, I don't know if it's because it's nice and spring like today or because I've come to the conclusion that I think I've been binging because I spend too much time obsessing over my diet and it's making me nuts   So, I decided to try really hard to be realistic and just eat clean and healthy to the best of my ability and not over analyze everything that goes into my mouth. It's not going to be easy, but I must do it for my sanity


----------



## klmclean (Mar 22, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> I'm not going to bed until you do.
> 
> Are you ready yet?


Well, then you're going to be up awfully late   I won't be ready for awhile yet, like maybe two o'clock. I slept in late today and am wide awake.I've got the week off so I've been up late playing on the computer and watching TV. But, you get to bed and don't wait for me or you'll be very tired in the morning


----------



## klmclean (Mar 22, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> NO posts!?! Should have went to bed on time last night..
> 
> 21:29 here and I can't possibly type in my training (too tired)


I know, I know, I should have went to bed early, I wasn't thinking when I made my goals for the week about getting to bed by ten, I'm off all week, so that's not going to happen, up late farting around and sleeping in. I did train today and yesterday, but I just didn't log it, I'll have to get to that later


----------



## dalila (Mar 22, 2005)

Hey that's great to hear Kerri!! And for us, who are not competing, it's always a good idea to keep it real, you know, not get carried away with diet and training , makes life much more enjoyable!   For one, I've stopped obsessing about the size of my thighs and shoulders!   

Shag huh?? I should have one!! Not for an engagement, just to collect some money post-very-expensive-holiday LOL    Would that work you reckon?


----------



## klmclean (Mar 22, 2005)

dalila said:
			
		

> Hey that's great to hear Kerri!! And for us, who are not competing, it's always a good idea to keep it real, you know, not get carried away with diet and training , makes life much more enjoyable!  For one, I've stopped obsessing about the size of my thighs and shoulders!
> 
> Shag huh?? I should have one!! Not for an engagement, just to collect some money post-very-expensive-holiday LOL  Would that work you reckon?


Exactly! My boyfriend reminded me, you know those girls in the magazine don't look like that all the time. And then I realized he's right, I'm always striving for that perfection and that's probably why I get frustrated and depressed. I think I'll be much happier training as hard as I can and eating good healthy clean foods that I enjoy. I would love to have a shag to collect money so I can go shopping  I'll see if I can get it away with it and let you know   Thanks for stopping by, I really enjoy talking with you and you really cheered me up


----------



## LW83 (Mar 23, 2005)




----------



## BritChick (Mar 23, 2005)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Exactly! My boyfriend reminded me, you know those girls in the magazine don't look like that all the time. And then I realized he's right, I'm always striving for that perfection and that's probably why I get frustrated and depressed. I think I'll be much happier training as hard as I can and eating good healthy clean foods that I enjoy. I would love to have a shag to collect money so I can go shopping  I'll see if I can get it away with it and let you know   Thanks for stopping by, I really enjoy talking with you and you really cheered me up



Hi Kerri   
Probably one of the very best things I learnt from competing is just how hard it is to reach that level of physique.  You peak for just 1 day, IF that, you usually peak for pre-judging and things are already changing by the evening show! lol  It's made me a LOT more accepting of my off-season body and things like the fact that my body is happy with a nice shwack of padding on my tush and some water on my thighs.  Also having attending a couple of pro-shows now and some expos I've also seen some of the pro competitors during their off-season, now while some maintain 'it' very nicely many don't... it's almost a relief to know that they work so damn hard for it too and that it's not easy for most of them to be ripped year round.
Anyhow, you are still on a roll and doing great, keep up the hard work.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 23, 2005)

Hey Kerri!!  I think your new plan sounds great and much more liveable!


----------



## klmclean (Mar 23, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hi Kerri
> Probably one of the very best things I learnt from competing is just how hard it is to reach that level of physique. You peak for just 1 day, IF that, you usually peak for pre-judging and things are already changing by the evening show! lol It's made me a LOT more accepting of my off-season body and things like the fact that my body is happy with a nice shwack of padding on my tush and some water on my thighs. Also having attending a couple of pro-shows now and some expos I've also seen some of the pro competitors during their off-season, now while some maintain 'it' very nicely many don't... it's almost a relief to know that they work so damn hard for it too and that it's not easy for most of them to be ripped year round.
> Anyhow, you are still on a roll and doing great, keep up the hard work.


Thanks Kerry  
You have no idea how much your imput meanss. I was seriously getting worried that I had a problem. All my thoughts were revolving around food 24 hours a day, it was making me crazy. And then the other night I just snapped, and I thought, I can't keep doing this or I'll never be happy. The last two days I have actually woken up in a good mood for the first time in a very long time, and I didn't even feel the need to bing, probably because the more I obsessed about dieting, the more I wanted to eat. As long as I can keep up this frame of find I think I'll be fine. It really is a relief to konw that the girls in the magazines really don't keep that shape all year long and reallly do look like everyday people. I can't imagine what you have to go through to get that ripped. It's funny you mention the extra padding on your tush in the off-season, ever since I put on the 15 pounds, which was over the last couple of years, I'm constantly getting compliments on how nice my rearend is looking. Appparently I didn't have one before   Everyone used to telll me I was way to skinny, so maybe I should keep that in mind as well. Anways, thianks again, your thoughts really mean a lot


----------



## klmclean (Mar 23, 2005)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Hey Kerri!! I think your new plan sounds great and much more liveable!


Hey there, long time no see. How have you been. Yes, I'm thinking my new plan will make me a much happier person too


----------



## klmclean (Mar 23, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

>


 Good morning Luke. Did you have a good sleep? Oh, sorry, I should say good afternoon, I just got up and it's noon


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 23, 2005)

(Eavesdropping)

I agree with your diet controversy...
I am light right now AV=202lb...

But I have a slight paunch from day-to-day, 
but after my long hikes I burn it all up!?

My legs are skinny as hell...  (Not hugely masculine)
But the Muscle fibres are so hard, they are like tree bark!

And I remain somwhat strong despite 

I just look like $h!t


----------



## LW83 (Mar 23, 2005)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Good morning Luke. Did you have a good sleep? Oh, sorry, I should say good afternoon, I just got up and it's noon




I get up at 5 
But I have a four day weekend!    Thank god for good friday. (pun intended)


----------



## klmclean (Mar 23, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> (Eavesdropping)
> 
> I agree with your diet controversy...
> I am light right now AV=202lb...
> ...


Well, hello there Monkey Man, and you're certainly not eavesdropping, all comments are welcome! Oh, and by the way, I've seen your pics and you certainly don't look like shit   Yes, I think I'm really hard on myself and it's time to knock it off. Life is too short and I should be enjoying it. I know how to eat healthy, I know how to train. I've got a free gym membership for as long as I want it and all the nutrional help and supplements I can get my hands on at cost. A good friend of mine owns a gym and supplement shop and has been very generous in helping me out. I really enjoy working out and always have, so I'm going to concentrate on that and just eat reasonably and I think everything will fall into place  As far as a paunc day to day, god, everyone has that, all it takes for me is eating soemthing salty and it's instant bloat   NO SALT FOR ME! Anyways, thanks for your thoughts


----------



## klmclean (Mar 23, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> I get up at 5
> But I have a four day weekend!  Thank god for good friday. (pun intended)


GOOD LORD, 5:00 AM!  You definately should be in bed by ten. How come you're up so early, is it to train? I get up at seven to do cardio and I was whining about that  I don't start work until 9:45, so I'm pretty lucky. Yes, I've got a four day weekend ahead too. Going out Saturday night to a shag and I'm definately going to tie one on


----------



## LW83 (Mar 23, 2005)

I work at 7:30, and it's 2 hours away  

you said "shag"    I hope I will be too!


----------



## BritChick (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi, me again. 
Thanks for checking out my journal.
As for the doggie subject... any feedback on what I am currently looking at?
My yard isn't HUGE, but we are surrounded by a bazillion parks.  So far what I've uncovered is that I would need high fences with wire at the bottom to stop it from escaping, it needs LOTS of exercise and doesn't like being left alone for extended periods.  Ever had any dealing with Husky mixes?


----------



## klmclean (Mar 23, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> I work at 7:30, and it's 2 hours away
> 
> you said "shag"  I hope I will be too!


 
 Okay. here's what a shag is, besides what' you're thinking  
It's when a couple gets engaged they rent a hall and sell tickets for like 2 or 3 dollars and then everyone comes to the hall and they sell drink tickets and prize tickets and they have music and snacks, it's basically like going to the bar, except you know everyone there, it's all friends and family and it's just one big party


----------



## LW83 (Mar 23, 2005)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Okay. here's what a shag is, besides what' you're thinking
> It's when a couple gets engaged they rent a hall and sell tickets for like 2 or 3 dollars and then everyone comes to the hall and they sell drink tickets and prize tickets and they have music and snacks, it's basically like going to the bar, except you know everyone there, it's all friends and family and it's just one big party




That's called a 'shindig' over here


----------



## klmclean (Mar 23, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hi, me again.
> Thanks for checking out my journal.
> As for the doggie subject... any feedback on what I am currently looking at?
> My yard isn't HUGE, but we are surrounded by a bazillion parks. So far what I've uncovered is that I would need high fences with wire at the bottom to stop it from escaping, it needs LOTS of exercise and doesn't like being left alone for extended periods. Ever had any dealing with Husky mixes?


Yes, my cousins have always had huskys since I was a kid. They really do enjoy being outside, as long as there's always lots of water available. You don't need a huge yard, but keep in mind he may like to dig as well, and sometimes they can dig right under a fence if it's not secured properly. They've got a pretty thick coat so you'll need a good brush, and I would try to brush him everyday if you can, just to avoid any matting of his fur. I just had another thought you might want to consider. I know you have a cat, and I will never forget this horrifying incident with my cousins huskys, I was about four years old and it was Christmas time and me and my cousin were looking out the back door watching the dogs play when a little kitten from nextdoor came over and they ripped it apart. It was horrible. I'm not sure if it was because there was two of them and they acting like they were in a pack or not, but just something to think of. Is this dog a puppy or an adult?  Has he been around other animals before? Anything you can find out about his history can help determine what type of pet he will be and what you'll need to work on. But, for the most part I believe they are generally friendly and gentle in temperament. They do like to roam and explore so you'll have to make sure you get him out for a daily walk since you don't have a big yard. Any dog is capable of biting, so like I said, if you can find out more about his background, ie., if he likes kids and what not, that will certainly help. Let me know if there's anything else I can help you with in this area


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 23, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hi, me again.
> Thanks for checking out my journal.
> As for the doggie subject... any feedback on what I am currently looking at?
> My yard isn't HUGE, but we are surrounded by a bazillion parks. So far what I've uncovered is that I would need high fences with wire at the bottom to stop it from escaping, it needs LOTS of exercise and doesn't like being left alone for extended periods. Ever had any dealing with Husky mixes?


Did anyone see these guys??

http://www.ficregistry.org/breed418.html


----------



## klmclean (Mar 23, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Did anyone see these guys??
> 
> http://www.ficregistry.org/breed418.html


Awww, very cute!


----------



## BritChick (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks Kerri,
Lots of interesting info, this doggie was a husky mix (pic in my journal), very short haired, adult... it was soooo fricking cute but it's not to be, just got a call to say that they just realized he was actually adopted last night.


----------



## klmclean (Mar 23, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Thanks Kerri,
> Lots of interesting info, this doggie was a husky mix (pic in my journal), very short haired, adult... it was soooo fricking cute but it's not to be, just got a call to say that they just realized he was actually adopted last night.


I'm sorry to hear that. But, it's nice that he got a home and was not euthanized. Not to worry, there are lots of cut pooches out there who need a home


----------



## dalila (Mar 24, 2005)

hey there Kerri  

How long have you had the gel nails on? I wanted to ask you a few questions as I've just put them on


----------



## klmclean (Mar 25, 2005)

dalila said:
			
		

> hey there Kerri
> 
> How long have you had the gel nails on? I wanted to ask you a few questions as I've just put them on


I've had them for the last six years probably. Ask away, what woudl you like to know?


----------



## craig777 (Mar 25, 2005)

klmclean said:
			
		

> My boyfriend



     


Oh well, good afternoon Kerri


----------



## klmclean (Mar 25, 2005)

craig777 said:
			
		

> Oh well, good afternoon Kerri


 
 Sorry


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 26, 2005)

Where are all your workouts young lady...

RU hiding...  How was the party?


----------



## LW83 (Mar 26, 2005)

:bounce:


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 27, 2005)

I am not much of a poster anymore, but I had to tell u I saw your avi in dalila's journal and your new hair color looks GORGEOUS on u!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dalila (Mar 27, 2005)

klmclean said:
			
		

> I've had them for the last six years probably. Ask away, what woudl you like to know?



Oh great  and sorry for so many Qs but u asked for it  :

1. Do they use the electric drill to finish the gel nails off for you? That thing scares the heck out of me!!

2. Is it posible to stop using the acrylic extensions as my own nails grow longer, and just apply the gel over my own nails?

3. Did you ever have a cracked gel nail and how do they sort that out?

4. Did you have your nails "bubble up" and if that happens do they just file the top and resurface?

5. I assume you are happy with them since you've kept them for 6 years? Did you ever have any major trouble though like inflammation, infections, and such?

take your time with getting back to me, and thanks a million!


----------



## klmclean (Mar 27, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Where are all your workouts young lady...
> 
> RU hiding... How was the party?


Oh, no , I would never hide from you guys.  
The party was last night and it was awesome, had a great time and way tooooo many drinks. But, it was all worth it, didn't get home until 3:30 this morning so I've been sort of napping all day on and off and then I had to go for easter dinner. I'm friggen stuffed! I'm going to start posting my workouts tomorrow in more detail than before so I can keep track of my improvements. So, I'll see you then


----------



## klmclean (Mar 27, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> :bounce:


Sorry, Luke, I was out last night.......cute clock by the way, you're silly


----------



## klmclean (Mar 27, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I am not much of a poster anymore, but I had to tell u I saw your avi in dalila's journal and your new hair color looks GORGEOUS on u!!!!!!!!!!!!


Why thank you, that's so nice of you. How have you been anyways? Did you ever go on that accutane? If so, did it work for you?


----------



## klmclean (Mar 27, 2005)

dalila said:
			
		

> Oh great  and sorry for so many Qs but u asked for it  :
> 
> 1. Do they use the electric drill to finish the gel nails off for you? That thing scares the heck out of me!!
> 
> ...


Okay. Here it goes

1. The lady taht does mine doesn't use the electric drill thingy, she just uses files. I don't like those drill things either, I've nicked a couple of times with them, OUCH!

2. You'll either have to get the acrylic ones taken off or let them grow out before you get the gel nails.

3.  These ones don't really crack, but you can chip them if you bang them o something hard enough. Just go in and they can fix it up for you.

4. I've had the occassional bubble, just go in and they'll file it out and put more gel over top

5. I've never had an infection or any problems with them. But just make sure you go to a "good" salon.  I moved to Toronto a few years back and the whole time I was there I was scared to get them  because I heard so many horror stories of unlcean saloons and what not. So, jsut do your homework and ask around just to be safe.

I hope I answered everything for you  If you think of anything else, don't hesitate to ask


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 28, 2005)

If you start posting WO's 2day... 

I'll put my girlie lifting up against yours...


----------



## dalila (Mar 28, 2005)

Kerri thanks a bunch!! I owe you one!  Anyone I've asked about gel nails so far has told me not to damage my own nails with these artificial contraptions and blah, blah blah... I mean I've already decided so why try to dissuade me sigh.... 

But really girl where are your workouts? Just lazy to post or..?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 28, 2005)

dalila said:
			
		

> But really girl where are your workouts?
> Just lazy to post or..?


... 

I know where she's been, up all these late nights!!!


----------



## klmclean (Mar 28, 2005)

dalila said:
			
		

> Kerri thanks a bunch!! I owe you one!  Anyone I've asked about gel nails so far has told me not to damage my own nails with these artificial contraptions and blah, blah blah... I mean I've already decided so why try to dissuade me sigh....
> 
> But really girl where are your workouts? Just lazy to post or..?


No problem, any time  

I have been working out religiously, but just been lazy in my posting


----------



## klmclean (Mar 28, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> I know where she's been, up all these late nights!!!


I'm up late again tonight too, I've got to get out of tihs bad habit


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 29, 2005)

klmclean said:
			
		

> I'm up late again tonight too, I've got to get out of tihs bad habit


0141 AM??????
What RU doing to yourself   

You are going to mess your biorythms all up   

Do you work @ night, cause I start @ 0700,
and if I'm not asleep by 2230-2300...

I am completely worthless


----------



## klmclean (Mar 29, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> 0141 AM??????
> What RU doing to yourself
> 
> You are going to mess your biorythms all up
> ...


I'm a court reporter and I don't start work untl 9:45 am, court starts at 10:00 a.m. I've just gotten into this late night habit. Sometimes I'm up late working on court transcripts so I tend to keep crazy hours to get my work done. But after next week, it's going to stop. I'm going on vacation Friday unitl mid next week and then I'm going to start morning cardio at 7:00 am. so I'll definately be in bed early, I promise


----------



## LW83 (Mar 29, 2005)

> so I'll definately be in bed early



I guess that means me too


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 29, 2005)

klmclean said:
			
		

> next week and then I'm going to start morning cardio at 7:00 am. so I'll definately be in bed early, I promise


Hey...   I'm not yur mommy...
But, I just want to make sure you're not up late
eating ho-ho's or something


----------



## klmclean (Mar 29, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Hey... I'm not yur mommy...
> But, I just want to make sure you're not up late
> eating ho-ho's or something


 No ho-ho's, but I did have a cherry danish


----------



## klmclean (Mar 29, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> I guess that means me too


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 29, 2005)

klmclean said:
			
		

> No ho-ho's, but I did have a cherry danish


I kept taunting my GF w/this pic of dinner 2nite...








... She missed out


----------



## dalila (Mar 29, 2005)

Hi Kerri  Where are you off to for your holiday?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 29, 2005)

Getting late...

Already past my bedtime...  

Come back in AM...   U 2 LW


----------



## klmclean (Mar 30, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I kept taunting my GF w/this pic of dinner 2nite...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How yummy does that look   Did you make it yourself?


----------



## klmclean (Mar 30, 2005)

dalila said:
			
		

> Hi Kerri  Where are you off to for your holiday?


Not sure. We're just going to drive into the states and end up wherever find exciting


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 30, 2005)

klmclean said:
			
		

> How yummy does that look  Did you make it yourself?


Of couse... I'm a mastear in 'Z' Keetchan  

UR on early 2nite 

I'm going to take my baby out to dinner,
she's not done w/work till 8 though


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 30, 2005)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Not sure. We're just going to drive into the states and end up wherever find exciting


Have Fun!! :bounce:

Don't do anything I would do...


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 30, 2005)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Why thank you, that's so nice of you. How have you been anyways? Did you ever go on that accutane? If so, did it work for you?



Dunno how I missed the second part of this post... No I never went on it, I switched to a different cleanser and started using mineral makeup and now my breakouts aren't severe enough to warrant such a dangerous drug.  Plus I had my back injury around the time I was considering it (6 months ago) and that was the dealbreaker since Accutane can cause slow healing and back pain.  I am still waiting for the day I am clear tho..


----------



## klmclean (Mar 30, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Of couse... I'm a mastear in 'Z' Keetchan
> 
> UR on early 2nite
> 
> ...


Hope you have a great dinner  Lucky girlfriend to have a "chef" as a boyfriend


----------



## klmclean (Mar 30, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Have Fun!! :bounce:
> 
> Don't do anything I would do...


Thanks   We'll probably get lost, we do everytime we travel, I suck at map reading


----------



## klmclean (Mar 30, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Dunno how I missed the second part of this post... No I never went on it, I switched to a different cleanser and started using mineral makeup and now my breakouts aren't severe enough to warrant such a dangerous drug. Plus I had my back injury around the time I was considering it (6 months ago) and that was the dealbreaker since Accutane can cause slow healing and back pain. I am still waiting for the day I am clear tho..


Glad to hear about your skin clearing up. How did you injure your back? Have you ever tried a product called Cetaphil?  They make a lotion and a cleanser, and it's fairly inexpensive. It made a world of difference for my complexion.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 30, 2005)

I injured it deadlifting with bad form.  I have tried it but never been impressed, maybe I will try again but every time I switch I break out worse.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 31, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I injured it deadlifting with bad form.


Lower lumber injury/degeneration???


----------



## klmclean (Mar 31, 2005)

Cardio - 60 minutes

Meal #1
1/2 cup dry oatmeal
1 scoop (31g) Whey Gourmet Vanilla Ice Cream Royale mixed in 6 oz water
1/4 tsp cinnamon
1 tbsp raisins
multivitamin

Meal #2
1/2 cup wild rice, cooked
4 oz Basa Fish
1 cup French Style Green Beans
1 small apple

Weight Training
Shoulders/Abs
Upright rows 50 lb 4 x 12
Lateral raises 15 lb 4 X 12
Front raises 15 lb 4 X 12
Shoulder Press 20 lb dumbells 4 X 12

Meal #3
1/2 cup dry oatmeal
1 scoop (31g) Whey Gourmet Vanilla Ice Cream Royale mixed in 6 oz water
1/2 cup sliced peaches
1/4 tsp cinnamon

Meal #4
1 small chicken breast, broiled, no skin
2 cups lettuce
1 roma tomato
1 green onion
1 tbsp olive oil
1 tsp vinegar

Meal #5 
Snack
1 scoop (28 g) Whey Gourmet Cooler Cran' Raspberry

1431 Cals
37.1 grams fat
136.2 grams carbs
145.5 grams protien
18.8 grams fiber
4 litres water


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 31, 2005)

:bounce: Yayyyyy!! :bounce:

A workout post!!...


----------



## klmclean (Mar 31, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> :bounce: Yayyyyy!! :bounce:
> 
> A workout post!!...


Don't get too excited this will be the last one for a couple of days, I'm heading off on my trip tomorrow I won't be posting again until probably next Tuesday, regarding my diet and workouts


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 31, 2005)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Cardio - 60 minutes!?!?  +
> Upright rows 50 lb 4 x 12


UR a monster...  That's more weight than I use


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 31, 2005)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Don't get too excited this will be the last one for a couple of days, I'm heading off on my trip tomorrow I won't be posting again until probably next Tuesday, regarding my diet and workouts


I don't know what I'm going to do...

They R closing the lockerooms @ my place 4 remodel, for a week tomorrow!...

No lockers or Bathrooms?????   

I'm thinking of just doing pushups and such, if the weather is nice!?!?

Either way... I'll post it???


----------



## LW83 (Mar 31, 2005)

Where monkey man?  I can give you a 2 week pass to my powerhouse


----------



## klmclean (Mar 31, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> UR a monster... That's more weight than I use


 I highly doubt it


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 31, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> Where monkey man? I can give you a 2 week pass to my powerhouse


Ah Ha... MR lurker.... 

Thanx... I will consider it 

But I leave next WED for my VA-CA 

I will likely tough it out for a few days!?!?


----------



## klmclean (Mar 31, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I don't know what I'm going to do...
> 
> They R closing the lockerooms @ my place 4 remodel, for a week tomorrow!...
> 
> ...


Can't you just get changed before you go workout and don't go to the bathroom, just hold it unitl you get home  I guess you could just enjoy the weather too if it's nice, go for some runs etc. I have a feeling I'm going to come back from my trip larger than when I left


----------



## klmclean (Mar 31, 2005)

Hey Luke, where ya been?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 31, 2005)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Can't you just get changed before you go workout and don't go to the bathroom, just hold it unitl you get home  I guess you could just enjoy the weather too if it's nice, go for some runs etc. I have a feeling I'm going to come back from my trip larger than when I left


Yeah...  Give me some of that weight!!

I think I was 199lbs @ weigh-in yesterday...

I'll probably come back from AZ @ like 190 (skin & bones)

I'm betting on at least 100miles of hiking in 3-4 days 

I'll post the pics when I return...  Maybe I'll have ABS!?!?!?


----------



## klmclean (Mar 31, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Yeah... Give me some of that weight!!
> 
> I think I was 199lbs @ weigh-in yesterday...
> 
> ...


How much do you want  Oh, you poor thing, you might lose weight on your trip to AZ, no pitty here Mr.!!!!! Guys are so lucky that way, they get away wtih eating so much more than the ladies do  Maybe if I jog behind the car I won't put any weight on, what do you think? Abs, what are those?  I haven't seen mine in a couple of years, but they will be back, oh, yes, they will, and I'm planning on having them back by June if it kills me


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 31, 2005)

klmclean said:
			
		

> How much do you want  Oh, you poor thing, you might lose weight on your trip to AZ, no pitty here Mr.!!!!! Guys are so lucky that way, they get away wtih eating so much more than the ladies do  Maybe if I jog behind the car I won't put any weight on, what do you think? Abs, what are those? I haven't seen mine in a couple of years, but they will be back, oh, yes, they will, and I'm planning on having them back by June if it kills me


This hiking thing, burn's 1000's of calories... 

But there's a price 

It's a real B!t)h


----------



## klmclean (Mar 31, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> This hiking thing, burn's 1000's of calories...
> 
> But there's a price
> 
> It's a real B!t)h


Well, okay, I can feel a little sorry for you then


----------



## LW83 (Mar 31, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Ah Ha... MR lurker....
> 
> Thanx... I will consider it
> 
> ...




You're having a cow?  

Don't you mean 'wuss' it out?


----------



## LW83 (Mar 31, 2005)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Hey Luke, where ya been?




waiting for you to tell me to wake up


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 31, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> You're having a cow?
> 
> Don't you mean 'wuss' it out?


A... Doing calisthenics is not wuss... Besides...

As I said I'm going to hike over 100 miles out west...

B... I'm already under 200 from the training...

What happens when I get out there,
and cannot eat 6 meals a day 

C... Besides, I can't totally focus on gains right now,
because of my hernial issue  

And I'm gonna be a gym rat after I get fixed-up 
You'll see 

Besides... you don't want this old man coming down to
"Chowder-House" and Burying you, anyway


----------



## dalila (Mar 31, 2005)

Hi Kerri, I've never realized how strong you are!! I mean it!! Doing 12 proper reps of lateral raises with 15lbs DBs is quite impressive if you ask me!! 

Enjoy your hols lady, because when you come back we'll be on you case to post WO regularly!


----------



## LW83 (Mar 31, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Besides... you don't want this old man coming down to
> "Chowder-House" and Burying you anyway




Yes.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 31, 2005)

dalila said:
			
		

> Hi Kerri, I've never realized how strong you are!! I mean it!! Doing 12 proper reps of lateral raises with 15lbs DBs is quite impressive if you ask me!!
> 
> Enjoy your hols lady, because when you come back we'll be on you case to post WO regularly!


Yeah!!! What she said...

Hey "D"...

Is there an observation deck, or tour in those Petronas towers??


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 31, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Yeah!!! What she said...
> 
> Hey "D"...
> 
> Is there an observation deck, or tour in those Petronas towers??


Uh-Duh...

I just saw the pic...  Is that near the top, or just a random window view!?


----------



## klmclean (Mar 31, 2005)

dalila said:
			
		

> Hi Kerri, I've never realized how strong you are!! I mean it!! Doing 12 proper reps of lateral raises with 15lbs DBs is quite impressive if you ask me!!
> 
> Enjoy your hols lady, because when you come back we'll be on you case to post WO regularly!


Thanks Dalila  
I never realized I was strong either. I guess I never really pay attention to what people are lifting. Most of my work out partners have been guys, except the one I'm training with right now, and that's really helped me make gains. I find they push me more and then I'm lifting things I never thought possible. I'm hoping for everyone to be on my case when I get back and I promise to post regularly, I find it helps keep me on track


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 31, 2005)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Thanks Dalila
> I never realized I was strong either. I guess I never really pay attention to what people are lifting. Most of my work out partners have been guys, except the one I'm training with right now, and that's really helped me make gains. I find they push me more and then I'm lifting things I never thought possible. I'm hoping for everyone to be on my case when I get back and I promise to post regularly, I find it helps keep me on track


:bounce:  

Have Fun!


----------



## Velvet (Apr 1, 2005)

Happy friday Girly!!! You headed to Chicago yet???


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 1, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Happy friday Girly!!! You headed to Chicago yet???


I would have left, if I were her


----------



## klmclean (Apr 1, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Happy friday Girly!!! You headed to Chicago yet???


Hey Velvet  
We're not leaving until tomorrow now, first thing in the morning


----------



## klmclean (Apr 1, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I would have left, if I were her


Good moring Monkey Man


----------



## klmclean (Apr 1, 2005)

Cardio - 60 min.


Meal #1
1/2 cup dry oiats
1 scoop (31 g)  of Whey Gourmet Vanillia Ice Cream Royale miixed in 6 oz water
1/4 tsp cinnamon
1 tbsp raisins
1 multivitamin

Meal #2
1/2 cup cooked wild rice
1 cup french style green beans
4 oz Basa Fish
1 small apple

Weight Training
Back/Biceps

Bent over rows 30 lbs - 4 X 12
Lat pulldowns - 90 - 4 x 12
Cable rows - 80 - 4 X 12

Barbell curls - 40 lbs - 4 X 10
Bicep dumbell curls - 20 lbs - 4 X 10

Meal #3
1/2 cup dry oatmeal
1 scoop (31 g) of Whey Gourmet Vanilla Ice Cream Royale mixed in 6 oz water
1/2 cup sliced peaches
1/4 tsp cinnamon

Meal #4
1 chicken breast, broiled, no skin
1/2 cup wild rice
2 cups spinach
1 tbsp unsalted almonds

Meal #5
1 scoop (28 grams) Whey Gourmet Cooler Cran' Raspberry mixed in 20 oz water


Water = 4 litres
Fat = 30 g
Carbs = 148.3
Protien = 151.2
Fiber = 20.6
Calories = 1435


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 1, 2005)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Cardio - 60 min.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Feeling guilty!?!?!?

Have a good VA-CA!?

Another WO


----------



## klmclean (Apr 1, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Feeling guilty!?!?!?
> 
> Have a good VA-CA!?
> 
> Another WO


 
 

Thanks  

P.S. I hope I don't get mugged


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 1, 2005)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Thanks
> 
> P.S. I hope I don't get mugged


You're being silly 

_(You're cute when fearing for your life)_

You'll have a great time   

Save a piece of that big fat Chicago Style pizza for me


----------



## klmclean (Apr 5, 2005)

I'm back. . . . . . . . . . . .


----------



## dalila (Apr 5, 2005)

welcome back girlie!    How was the trip?


----------



## klmclean (Apr 5, 2005)

dalila said:
			
		

> welcome back girlie!  How was the trip?


Thanks Dalila  
It was okay, short and sweet. We went to a place called Sam's Club today, and filled up the whole car with stuff, we went a little crazy, everything was so cheap we couldn't believe it. But, I'm glad to be home because I was just gettint my eating back on track and now I can continue in the right direction   How was your weekend?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 6, 2005)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Thanks Dalila
> It was okay, short and sweet. We went to a place called Sam's Club today, and filled up the whole car with stuff, we went a little crazy, everything was so cheap we couldn't believe it. But, I'm glad to be home because I was just gettint my eating back on track and now I can continue in the right direction  How was your weekend?


Did you get me my pizza!?!?


----------



## klmclean (Apr 6, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Did you get me my pizza!?!?


I ate it, sorry


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 6, 2005)

klmclean said:
			
		

> I ate it, sorry


I nedded the xtra fat 2 keep me going 

I'll talk 2 you in a week


----------



## klmclean (Apr 6, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I nedded the xtra fat 2 keep me going
> 
> I'll talk 2 you in a week


Sorry  

Have a great vacation, and be carfeful


----------



## klmclean (Apr 6, 2005)

Meal #1

1/2 cup dry oats.
1 scoop (31g) of whey gourment vanilla ice cream royale mixed in 6 oz water
1 tbsp raisins
1/4 tsp cinnamon
1 fish cap
multi-vitamin

Meal #2
4 oz basa fish
1/2 cup brown basmati rice
1 fish cap

Train 
Shoulders/Abs


Meal #3
1 scoop (31g) whey gourmet smoot  peanut butter chocolate mixed in 6 oz water
1 banana

Meal #4
6 oz eye of round
1 cup french style green beans
1 cup mushrooms
1 small onion
1 clove garlic
1 can Diet Rite
1 fish cap

Meal #5
1 scoop (28 grams) Whey Gourmet Cooler Cran' Raspberry Cocktail mixed in 20 oz water


Water - 3 litres
Cals -1244
Protien - 147.5
Carbs - 112.0
Fat - 23.9
Fiber -10.2


----------



## LW83 (Apr 7, 2005)

mmmmm meal four   except the pop  

May I come over for dinner today?


----------



## klmclean (Apr 7, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> mmmmm meal four  except the pop
> 
> May I come over for dinner today?


What? No pop? That's the best part  

Dinner today... sure. What would you like


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 14, 2005)

What has been going on here!?!?!  

There are no posts since my departure?


----------



## klmclean (Apr 17, 2005)

I know...plain old laziness. I'll be up and running again tomorrow


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 19, 2005)

klmclean said:
			
		

> I know...plain old laziness. I'll be up and running again tomorrow


Hey "BB" I didn't workout yesterday...    How bout U  
I did do cardio... outside


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 20, 2005)

Now Tues I did some chest... Very little... But still sore 

Are you ashamed to post, or have you jumped ship to another forum!?!?

Does the Canadian GOVT pay overtime?? 

Hey I'll tell you what...  I'll try to get on about 7pm EST, maybe we can chat abit


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 21, 2005)

Another Day...


----------



## klmclean (Apr 21, 2005)

Hey Monkey Man, sorry, I'm not ignoring you, I've just been crazy busy with transcripts from work and I haven't had a chance to post. I have been getting to hte gym everyday though and I started a new diet plan this week and I've already lost 5 1/4 pounds  Today was hard though, I'm starving   I could chew my leg off right now. Anyways, how ya been? When are you getting your new journal up and running?  Let me know, I'll be the first to visit   Thanks for keeping in touch. Oh, yes, how was your trip?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 22, 2005)

Glad you're alive 

What's up with those people... Making you work so hard!?!?
( What's up crime or divorce? )

I have a doozy of an engineering review today 
I'm breaking for lunch, but have more to discuss 
The problem is, no actual work is getting done 

The Vacation was great... The hike was very tough 
Totally glad I trained for it!?

I still really didn't want to come back (Of Course)
Did you check out my PICS?

Oh...  The new Journal will start sometime after I go under the knife = 16MY05


----------



## klmclean (Apr 22, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Glad you're alive
> 
> What's up with those people... Making you work so hard!?!?
> ( What's up crime or divorce? )
> ...


Crime is alway up around here, same peopl in and out of the system  
Good luck on your engineering review  
I haven't  checked out your pics, but I will do that next  
You're having surgery?  Hope everything is okay and it's too serious. Keep me posted. I'm looking forward to youir new journal too


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 22, 2005)

klmclean said:
			
		

> You're having surgery? Hope everything is okay and it's too serious. Keep me posted. I'm looking forward to youir new journal too


Yes, I still have my pet Hernia 
But...  I will be fixed-up and ready to put some 4 digit #'s into my journal,
next month


----------



## klmclean (May 10, 2005)

Hello everyone, I've been away for awhile, but I hope you all are doing fine. I've been dieting now for 3 weeks and have lost 8 pounds, I just haven't had a chance to journal my diet and I had to take a couple of weeks off from the gym due to my hectic work commitments. But, I'm glad to be back and I hope to hear from you all soon


----------



## klmclean (May 10, 2005)

This is for you Monkey Man  



Today's workout:


Biceps
Barbell curls 5 X 40 lbs
Alternate dumbell curls 4 X 20 lbs

Triceps
Triceps pressdown 4 X 40 lbs
Tricep rope pulldowns 4 x 30
Overhead dumbell extensions 4 X 10 lbs

Abs
4 sets of 50 crunches
2 sets of ball crunches until failure


----------



## BritChick (May 10, 2005)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Hello everyone, I've been away for awhile, but I hope you all are doing fine. I've been dieting now for 3 weeks and have lost 8 pounds, I just haven't had a chance to journal my diet and I had to take a couple of weeks off from the gym due to my hectic work commitments. But, I'm glad to be back and I hope to hear from you all soon



Woohoo!   
Congrats on the 8lbs loss!!!
Good to see you back around Kerri.


----------



## LW83 (May 10, 2005)

Welcome home


----------



## klmclean (May 10, 2005)

Hi Kerry & Luke

Thanks for stopping by   I'm glad to be back!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (May 11, 2005)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Hello everyone, I've been away for awhile, but I hope you all are doing fine. I've been dieting now for 3 weeks and have lost 8 pounds, I just haven't had a chance to journal my diet and I had to take a couple of weeks off from the gym due to my hectic work commitments. But, I'm glad to be back and I hope to hear from you all soon


Hey KLM!!!   Good to see you back!  

Congratulations on the weight loss!!  WOW, 8 pounds is FANTASTIC!  Keep up the great work!


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 11, 2005)

klmclean said:
			
		

> I've been dieting now for 3 weeks and have lost 8 pounds


Do you know where you lost those 8lbs???

I could use them for my upper body... 

Speaking of which... R We going to see some pics of the slender NU-U!?


----------



## LW83 (May 11, 2005)

8 lbs! 

I'd probably cry if I lost 8 lbs.


----------



## klmclean (May 11, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hey KLM!!!  Good to see you back!
> 
> Congratulations on the weight loss!!  WOW, 8 pounds is FANTASTIC!  Keep up the great work!


Hi Emma  
Thanks! I'm finally back on track, I've been following a diet plan from Herbal Magic Weight Loss Centre. I  used it about 5 years ago and worked really well, so I thought I might as well give it a go again.


----------



## klmclean (May 11, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Do you know where you lost those 8lbs???
> 
> I could use them for my upper body...
> 
> Speaking of which... R We going to see some pics of the slender NU-U!?


Oh, yes, I know where I lost it, a couple of good places and a couple of not so good places   I'll try and get some pics up this week.


----------



## klmclean (May 11, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> 8 lbs!
> 
> I'd probably cry if I lost 8 lbs.


Hey Luke  
How ya been? Still getting to bed on time?


----------



## klmclean (May 11, 2005)

Cardio

20 minutes stairmaster

Chest
Barbell Bench Press 5 X 12
Dumbelll Bench Press 4 X 12
Flyes 4 X 12

Tired today, pretty sucky workout.......  Oh, well, at least I made it to the gym  

Anybody got any good tips on how to get your ass out of bed in the morning for cardio??????????????????????


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 12, 2005)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Anybody got any good tips on how to get your ass out of bed in the morning for cardio??????????????????????


Uh yeah...  Just put the idea out of your head, and stay in bed
_(I can't do it)_


----------



## LW83 (May 12, 2005)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Anybody got any good tips on how to get your ass out of bed in the morning for cardio??????????????????????




Get some new music to listen to, and an Ipod shuffle


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 12, 2005)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Anybody got any good tips on how to get your ass out of bed in the morning for cardio??????????????????????


Getting out of bed in the morning is enough of a morning wo for me!


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 12, 2005)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Cardio
> 
> 20 minutes stairmaster
> 
> ...


 :bounce:


----------



## klmclean (May 12, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> :bounce:


Thanks for the support


----------



## klmclean (May 13, 2005)

Officially down 10 lbs


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 13, 2005)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Officially down 10 lbs


WOW


----------



## klmclean (May 13, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> WOW


Thanks, only ten more to go, although everyone is telling me I'll look too thin, but if I want my six pack back, it must be done


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 14, 2005)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Thanks, only ten more to go, although everyone is telling me I'll look too thin, but if I want my six pack back, it must be done


Wait a MIN!?...

You are such a hottie now...

(Why don't you ditch that BF of yours,
and come down to the southern US with us boys...)   

BTW... Where R (my/those) pics?...
(and don't even think of not showing legs)


----------



## klmclean (May 14, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Wait a MIN!?...
> 
> You are such a hottie now...
> 
> ...


 You're funny  Thanks for the compliment! I'm not overweight at all, but I still need to ditch 10 lbs to get my six pack back. It's semi visiible now, but not as much as I'd like, summer is coming you know   Even though it actually snowed here yesterday WTF! Our weather is crazy  'll get some pics up for sure, I promise, if not tomorrow, before Wednesday


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 14, 2005)

klmclean said:
			
		

> You're funny  Thanks for the compliment! I'm not overweight at all, but I still need to ditch 10 lbs to get my six pack back. It's semi visiible now, but not as much as I'd like, summer is coming you know  Even though it actually snowed here yesterday WTF! Our weather is crazy  'll get some pics up for sure, I promise, if not tomorrow, before Wednesday


You seem to be doing really well on this diet of yours...
I, on the other hand, am fat and weak  
I might even be brave enough to post some "before" PICS when I am able to really start training again (Those ought to be a treat)


----------



## klmclean (May 14, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> You seem to be doing really well on this diet of yours...
> I, on the other hand, am fat and weak
> I might even be brave enough to post some "before" PICS when I am able to really start training again (Those ought to be a treat)


Yes, the diet is going great, I finally feel like I'm in control of eating again  
I've seen your photos and you certainly are not fat  and I certainly don't think you're weak. I'll look forward to your pics.


----------



## dianas05 (May 14, 2005)

What have you changed in your diet, Kim? Congrats on your weight loss!


----------



## klmclean (Jun 25, 2005)

Hey everyone, I'm still alive, I've just been busy with work and travelling. Hope you're all doing well.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jun 25, 2005)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Hey everyone, I'm still alive, I've just been busy with work and travelling. Hope you're all doing well.


 Hey KLM!

Nice to see you back! Hope all is going well!


----------



## klmclean (Jun 25, 2005)

Hey, Emma, how ya been? I'm doing well, diet and training going good, just haven't had a chance to get on the board and log anything or chit chat. Hope all is well with you. Anything new and exciting in your life?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jun 25, 2005)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Hey, Emma, how ya been? I'm doing well, diet and training going good, just haven't had a chance to get on the board and log anything or chit chat. Hope all is well with you. Anything new and exciting in your life?


I'm going well!! Exciting? LOL!  Ummm... No... My life is rather repeatitive!  So just the same old stuff for me...

But that is good news about your diet and training going well!!  I am glad that you have been doing so well lately!!


----------



## klmclean (Jul 9, 2005)

Saturday - July 9, 2005


Meal #1
1/2 oz cheddar cheese
1 large apple


Meal #2
5 oz Basa Fish
1/4 cup wild & brown rice


Meal #3
5 oz Basa Fish
1/4 cup wild & brown rice
2 cups green beans
1/2 cup corn
2 tsp. light butter


Meal #4
1/2 oz cheddar cheese
1 large apple

Water = 4 litres


Spin Class - 60 minutes


----------



## klmclean (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 11, 2005)

01:08 AM???  

What have you been up to? -


----------



## klmclean (Aug 11, 2005)

Hey Monkey Man  

I'm been training hard and working like crazy.  That's pretty much all I've been up to, it's CRAZY   I do miss talking to everyone here, I just haven't had a chance to log anything. I belong to two gyms now, but I only have to pay to go to the new one because a good friend of mine owns the other one I train at. The new one I joined has spin classes, which I why I joined there. So, I've doing spin classes five times a week, plus 2 sessions of cardio for 60 min,  and weight training four times a week. I can't believe the results I"m getting in terms of my legs benig more defined from these spin classes, I just love them. I can't say enough about how awesome these classes are. So, that's pretty much what I've been up to. I'm still working away on a six pack, I'm going to Mexico in January so I want to make sure I'm in the best shape I can be in because I plan on buying a bikini for each day I'm there  So, what's new wiht you anyways? How's your training going?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 11, 2005)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Hey Monkey Man
> 
> I'm been training hard and working like crazy. That's pretty much all I've been up to, it's CRAZY  I do miss talking to everyone here, I just haven't had a chance to log anything. I belong to two gyms now, but I only have to pay to go to the new one because a good friend of mine owns the other one I train at. The new one I joined has spin classes, which I why I joined there. So, I've doing spin classes five times a week, plus 2 sessions of cardio for 60 min, and weight training four times a week. I can't believe the results I"m getting in terms of my legs benig more defined from these spin classes, I just love them. I can't say enough about how awesome these classes are. So, that's pretty much what I've been up to. I'm still working away on a six pack, I'm going to Mexico in January so I want to make sure I'm in the best shape I can be in because I plan on buying a bikini for each day I'm there  So, what's new wiht you anyways? How's your training going?


You can find out if you check my log -  
(Getting some rest in before I start my next training period)

Sounds like that bod of yours is almost good enough to eat - 

When I was a young man, I belonged to two gyms as well -


----------



## klmclean (Aug 11, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> You can find out if you check my log -
> (Getting some rest in before I start my next training period)
> 
> Sounds like that bod of yours is almost good enough to eat -
> ...


I'm going over to your log right now..... 

Young man, how old are you now?  You can't be older than me. I just turned 36.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 11, 2005)

klmclean said:
			
		

> I'm going over to your log right now.....
> 
> Young man, how old are you now? You can't be older than me. I just turned 36.


You're only old at heart - 

(I thought you were 26)

You are into your fine wine years
when real women become ripe -


----------



## klmclean (Aug 11, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> You're only old at heart -
> 
> (I thought you were 26)
> 
> ...


Thanks.....I hope you're right. I keep forgettnig I'm 36 and not 26  I don't feel any different, this getting older is business is strange........


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 11, 2005)

Just make sure I get to see those abs, when you get done -


----------



## klmclean (Aug 11, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Just make sure I get to see those abs, when you get done -


 
 ......you've got a deal!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 11, 2005)

klmclean said:
			
		

> ......you've got a deal!


R U on vacation???

Why the sudden burst of online activity?


----------



## klmclean (Aug 12, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> R U on vacation???
> 
> Why the sudden burst of online activity?


I wish I was on a vacation, I'm overwhelmed with court transcripts that need to be prepared, I barely have time to even eat   I'm just getting caught up now so I thought I would check in and take a break from my work before I go crazy.
THe only thing I've been breaking for is to go to to the gym twice a day to train, it's a good stress release


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 12, 2005)

How many hours are you working per week -


----------



## klmclean (Aug 12, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> How many hours are you working per week -


I'm probably at the court house 4 hours a day and then I go home to my transcribing for about 10 to 12 hours a day  It's just the way the job is, it can be really quite one month and then the next month could be crazy, but that's when you make the most money, it's just very stressful but rewarding at the same time


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 28, 2005)

klmclean said:
			
		

> I love to be tormented...


Very well... - 









*The party's just gettin'*
*started sissy pants!!!*

*Time for what I like to call*
*"PAIN CARDIO"*


----------



## klmclean (Aug 28, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Very well... -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 BRING IT ON!!!!!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 28, 2005)




----------



## klmclean (Aug 28, 2005)

Oh,  yah..........  ...........


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 28, 2005)

That's me...





















But, with muscles -


----------

